# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اصولی ترین برنامه شروع کنکور 1402 ویژه فارغ التحصیل و دانش آموز قوی

## mahdi_artur

سلام دوستان خوبم
*این برنامه بهترین + دقیق ترین + جامع ترین + اصولی ترین برنامه ای هست که تا حالا نوشتم و هیچ تکرار می کنم هیچ مشاوری نمیتونه با این دقت به شما برنامه بده پس فریب مشاورانی که میلیونی پول می گیرین و آشغال تحویل تون میدن رو نخورید!
*
برنامه تابستان بچه های دوازدهمی ( و اون دسته از بچه هایی که خیلی سال از درس و دبیرستان دور بودند یا فارغ التحصیلانی که تقریبا صفر بودند در همه درس ها ) قبلا در انجمن قرار گرفته شد. منطق اون برنامه این بود که این عزیزان بتونن در وهله اول حجم عمده دروس پایه و مباحث مرتبط دوازدهم رو از کتاب های سطح پایین بازار (مثل شگفت انگیز، سیر تا پیاز گاج و ...) که معمولا تعداد تست آنچنانی ندارند مطالعه کنند و تست زنی (اندک) انجام بدن و در نهایت یک دور دروس پایه رو با آزمون های مرحله ای دهم و یازدهم قلم چی یا گاج یا گزینه دو یا هر آزمون تک پایه برگزار شده پارسال مرور داشته باشند (همان قسمت بازیابی که انتهای برنامه آن تاپیک قرار داده شد) در واقع من به شدت معتقدم کسی که هنوز کنکوری نشده و تازه این تابستان کنکوری می شود اشتباه است که بیاید از منابع سخت بازار یا منابعی که هزاران تست برای هر فصل دارند شروع به تست زنی کند، یا شخصی که سالیان دراز از درس و مدرسه و ... دور بوده از بیخ و بن غلطه که بیاد از یک منبع چغر و کت و کلفت کمک درسی برای مطالعه دروس تخصصی استفاده کند و این کار روی اکثر این افراد نتیجه معکوس دارد. (صرفا باعث می شود شخص درجا بزند چون هیچ دید کلی نسبت به سایر مطالب و کتاب ها ندارد.) با این حال عده ای مطابق رسم همیشگی بدون این که از هدف آن برنامه و روندی که طی می کند مطلع باشند شروع کردند به جاج کردن که مهم نیست.

اما
 منطق برنامه این تاپیک کاملا با برنامه ای که برای شروع صفری ها نوشتم تفاوت می کند و برای یک فارغ التحصیل یا پشت کنکوری اجرای این برنامه می تواند بهترین گزینه مطالعه در تابستان باشد. چون شما عملا فرصت پیدا کردن نقاط ضعف تون رو پیدا می کنید و چون حجم برنامه زیاد نیست می تونید علاوه بر اجرای کامل برنامه به درس ها و مباحثی که در شون ضعف داشتید بپردازید (هرچند برنامه با مرور های زیادی که داره تمام مطالبی که قرار هست بخونید رو برای شما با بالاترین کیفیت ممکن تثبیت میکنه.)
این برنامه که خیلی روش کار کردم (ولی همچنان ممکنه مشکلاتی داشته باشه که خوشحال میشم بگید) برای فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوری ها نوشته شده که تقریبا صفر نیستند،

در مورد روش مطالعه دروس هم که در برنامه کامل مشخصه چطور بخونید، فقط یه مطلبی راجع به روش تفکر و امتحان در زیست شناسی بگم که در برنامه آورده شده:تند خوانی یعنی یک دور بدون مکث کردن جمله یا پاراگراف کتاب رو می خونید، یادآوری یعنی به انتهای جمله که رسیدین چشماتون رو می بندید و فکر می کنید که اون جمله دقیقا چی گفته بود یا برای خودتون کامل میگید و در پایان امتحان یعنی مجددا چک می کنید که آیا مطلبی که برای خودتون گفته بودید عینا مشابه متن کتاب هست یا خیر. این از این. در مورد روش بازیابی هم که کامل توضیح دادم داخل خود برنامه که چطور بازیابی رو به بهترین نحو ممکن انجام بدید.

چون حوصله نوشتن توضیحات بیشتر رو ندارم بررسی دقیق برنامه رو به خودتون واگذار می کنم و تنها در صورتی که سوالی داشتید میتونید در همین تاپیک بپرسید (هرچند با کمی دقت متوجه روند تمام قسمت های برنامه خواهید شد)

چیزی که داشت فراموشم میشد،
در این برنامه قسمت هایی که باید پر کنید برای هر روز شامل دو صحفه و 3 جدول هست، 
جدول اول: (اولویت بندی) که مطابق بودجه آن روز + کلاسی اگر شرکت می کنید و یا درس خاصی را مطالعه می کنید به همراه پیش بینی ساعت مطالعه و ثبت تست و ساعت اجرایی را شامل می شود.
جدول دوم: برای ثبت درصد آزمون ها (تست های سنجشی) و تعیین تکلیف وضعیت فعلی و روند ترمیم آورده شده.
جدول سوم که در صفحه بعدی قرار گرفته: همان منطقی را دارد که در تاپیک برنامه ای قبلی به آن اشاره شد. منتهی در اینجا پارت های مطالعاتی معمولا 1.5 ساعتی (استاندارد ترین حالت ممکن برای کسی که شروع از صفر نیست) چیده شده اند که زیر هر پارت ریز گزارش مربوط به فعالیتی که در اون ساعت به انجامش پرداختین رو یادداشت می کنید. سعی کنید به سطر A نزدیک شید. هرچند سطر های پایین وجود دارن تا شما به دلیل تا لنگ ظهر خوابیدن از اجرای برنامه اون روز جا نمونید.

و مطلب آخر اینکه این برنامه یک برنامه تکمیلی هم دارد که در واقع مباحث پایه ای ریاضی را مطابق آن مطالعه + تست زنی می کنید. 


توضیحات برنامه تکمیلی:
1-برنامه مکمل برای مباحث پایه ای درس ریاضی تجربی طراحی شده.
2-این برنامه را از ماه دوم با رسیدن به هفته پنجم و پس از تثبیت ساعت مطالعه (حداقل 8 الی 10 ساعت در روز) در کنار برنامه اصلی شروع به اجرا می کنید.
3-بودجه  هفتگی مطالعه و تست زنی درس ریاضی تخصیص یافته به این برنامه  اندک بوده و اجرای آن بیشتر از یک ساعت در روز زمان از شما نمی گیرد. 
4- بودجه هفتگی برنامه مکمل را در لیست اولویت بندی روزانه خود خرد کنید. نکته مهم اینکه سعی کنید هر روز ریاضی بخوانید و در تست زنی هرچند اندک استمرار  و پیوستگی لازم را داشته باشید.
5-با اجرای برنامه مکمل پایه درسی ریاضی خود را  در تابستان ساخته و در طول سال از لحاظ مطالعه سایر مباحث مشکل خاصی نخواهید داشت پس اجرای آن را جدی بگیرید.
حتما شما هم شنیده اید که بعضی ها می گویند من پایه ام در درس ریاضی بسیار ضعیفه، خود این جمله یعنی اینکه مباحثی که الان در حال کار کردن هستم با مباحث قبل ارتباط زیادی داره و بخاطر اینکه مباحث قبل را خوب متوجه نشده ام فهمیدن مباحث بعدی برایم سخت شده. ساختار کتاب های ریاضی به شکلی است که یک موضوع ریاضی بین کتاب ریاضیات دو یا سه پایه پخش شده و بهترین کار اینه که هر کدوم از این موضوعات رو در کنار هم مسلط کنیم. اینکه در برنامه بین یادگیری موضوعات مختلف ریاضی فاصله زمانی چند هفتگی باشه مشکل بزرگی ایجاد نمیکنه اما لازمه که ابتدا موضوعات پایه ای و سپس موضوعات بعدی را مطالعه کنید.


این هم لینک دانلود برنامه تابستان فارغ التحصیلان در 352 صفحه:
برنامه فارغ التحصیل.pdf -  16.2 MB

+ لینک دانلود برنامه مکمل:
برنامه مکمل.pdf -  511 KB

----------


## Pari_sa

> سلام دوستان خوبم
> *این برنامه بهترین + دقیق ترین + جامع ترین + اصولی ترین برنامه ای هست که تا حالا نوشتم و هیچ تکرار می کنم هیچ مشاوری نمیتونه با این دقت به شما برنامه بده پس فریب مشاوران بی شرف که میلیونی پول می گیرین و آشغال تحویل تون میدن رو نخورید!
> *
> برنامه تابستان بچه های دوازدهمی ( و اون دسته از بچه هایی که خیلی سال از درس و دبیرستان دور بودند یا فارغ التحصیلانی که تقریبا صفر بودند در همه درس ها ) قبلا در انجمن قرار گرفته شد. منطق اون برنامه این بود که این عزیزان بتونن در وهله اول حجم عمده دروس پایه و مباحث مرتبط دوازدهم رو از کتاب های سطح پایین بازار (مثل شگفت انگیز، سیر تا پیاز گاج و ...) که معمولا تعداد تست آنچنانی ندارند مطالعه کنند و تست زنی (اندک) انجام بدن و در نهایت یک دور دروس پایه رو با آزمون های مرحله ای دهم و یازدهم قلم چی یا گاج یا گزینه دو یا هر آزمون تک پایه برگزار شده پارسال مرور داشته باشند (همان قسمت بازیابی که انتهای برنامه آن تاپیک قرار داده شد) در واقع من به شدت معتقدم کسی که هنوز کنکوری نشده و تازه این تابستان کنکوری می شود اشتباه است که بیاید از منابع سخت بازار یا منابعی که هزاران تست برای هر فصل دارند شروع به تست زنی کند، یا شخصی که سالیان دراز از درس و مدرسه و ... دور بوده از بیخ و بن غلطه که بیاد از یک منبع چغر و کت و کلفت کمک درسی برای مطالعه دروس تخصصی استفاده کند و این کار روی اکثر این افراد نتیجه معکوس دارد. (صرفا باعث می شود شخص درجا بزند چون هیچ دید کلی نسبت به سایر مطالب و کتاب ها ندارد.) با این حال عده ای مطابق رسم همیشگی بدون این که از هدف آن برنامه و روندی که طی می کند مطلع باشند شروع کردند به جاج کردن که مهم نیست.
> 
> اما
>  منطق برنامه این تاپیک کاملا با برنامه ای که برای شروع صفری ها نوشتم تفاوت می کند و برای یک فارغ التحصیل یا پشت کنکوری اجرای این برنامه می تواند بهترین گزینه مطالعه در تابستان باشد. چون شما عملا فرصت پیدا کردن نقاط ضعف تون رو پیدا می کنید و چون حجم برنامه زیاد نیست می تونید علاوه بر اجرای کامل برنامه به درس ها و مباحثی که در شون ضعف داشتید بپردازید (هرچند برنامه با مرور های زیادی که داره تمام مطالبی که قرار هست بخونید رو برای شما با بالاترین کیفیت ممکن تثبیت میکنه.)
> این برنامه که خیلی روش کار کردم (ولی همچنان ممکنه مشکلاتی داشته باشه که خوشحال میشم بگید) برای فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوری ها نوشته شده که تقریبا صفر نیستند،
> 
> ...


سلام روزبخیر 
من از برنامه قبلی که گذاشتی نوت برداری کردم و داشتم شخصی سازیش میکردم که اینو دیدم الان بنظرت کدوم مفید تره ؟ خودم که بررسی کردم این برنامه کل پایه رو پوشش نداده تو تابستان
و انگار نیم سال اول دوازهم هستش آخه دهمو کامل داره کنار چندتا فصل اول دوازده و بعدم چندتا فصل یازدهم هستش 
الان اینو برم بعدش از مهر با میکس ترکیبی از آزمونایی که بهم گفته بودید یا برنامه قبل ؟( امسالم فارغ التحصیل شدم )
نظر خودمه اینو بردارم با برنامه قبلی یطوری ترکیب کنم مثلا این ترتیبی که تو این واسه تست آموزشی و بعدش سنجشیو اینا پیش بردید خیلی بهتر از قبلیه و همچنین روشهای مطالعه هر درس که گفتید از برنامه قبل بهتره بعد مثلا بعد سالها تازه نیومدم درس بخونم که با پارت یه ساعتی برنامه قبل پیش برم این برنامه پارتیشن بندی بهتری داره فقط اینکه این پایه رو پوشش نداده و پیش نیاز ها ذهنمو درگیر کرد 
و ممنون بابت راهنمایی های مفیدتون

----------


## استارتر

سلام ببخشید من نتونستم دانلود کنم 
وارد صفحه که میشم جایی واسه دانلود نمیبینم از کدوم قسمت دان کنم؟

----------


## Sattar___m

> سلام دوستان خوبم
> *این برنامه بهترین + دقیق ترین + جامع ترین + اصولی ترین برنامه ای هست که تا حالا نوشتم و هیچ تکرار می کنم هیچ مشاوری نمیتونه با این دقت به شما برنامه بده پس فریب مشاوران بی شرف که میلیونی پول می گیرین و آشغال تحویل تون میدن رو نخورید!
> *
> برنامه تابستان بچه های دوازدهمی ( و اون دسته از بچه هایی که خیلی سال از درس و دبیرستان دور بودند یا فارغ التحصیلانی که تقریبا صفر بودند در همه درس ها ) قبلا در انجمن قرار گرفته شد. منطق اون برنامه این بود که این عزیزان بتونن در وهله اول حجم عمده دروس پایه و مباحث مرتبط دوازدهم رو از کتاب های سطح پایین بازار (مثل شگفت انگیز، سیر تا پیاز گاج و ...) که معمولا تعداد تست آنچنانی ندارند مطالعه کنند و تست زنی (اندک) انجام بدن و در نهایت یک دور دروس پایه رو با آزمون های مرحله ای دهم و یازدهم قلم چی یا گاج یا گزینه دو یا هر آزمون تک پایه برگزار شده پارسال مرور داشته باشند (همان قسمت بازیابی که انتهای برنامه آن تاپیک قرار داده شد) در واقع من به شدت معتقدم کسی که هنوز کنکوری نشده و تازه این تابستان کنکوری می شود اشتباه است که بیاید از منابع سخت بازار یا منابعی که هزاران تست برای هر فصل دارند شروع به تست زنی کند، یا شخصی که سالیان دراز از درس و مدرسه و ... دور بوده از بیخ و بن غلطه که بیاد از یک منبع چغر و کت و کلفت کمک درسی برای مطالعه دروس تخصصی استفاده کند و این کار روی اکثر این افراد نتیجه معکوس دارد. (صرفا باعث می شود شخص درجا بزند چون هیچ دید کلی نسبت به سایر مطالب و کتاب ها ندارد.) با این حال عده ای مطابق رسم همیشگی بدون این که از هدف آن برنامه و روندی که طی می کند مطلع باشند شروع کردند به جاج کردن که مهم نیست.
> 
> اما
>  منطق برنامه این تاپیک کاملا با برنامه ای که برای شروع صفری ها نوشتم تفاوت می کند و برای یک فارغ التحصیل یا پشت کنکوری اجرای این برنامه می تواند بهترین گزینه مطالعه در تابستان باشد. چون شما عملا فرصت پیدا کردن نقاط ضعف تون رو پیدا می کنید و چون حجم برنامه زیاد نیست می تونید علاوه بر اجرای کامل برنامه به درس ها و مباحثی که در شون ضعف داشتید بپردازید (هرچند برنامه با مرور های زیادی که داره تمام مطالبی که قرار هست بخونید رو برای شما با بالاترین کیفیت ممکن تثبیت میکنه.)
> این برنامه که خیلی روش کار کردم (ولی همچنان ممکنه مشکلاتی داشته باشه که خوشحال میشم بگید) برای فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوری ها نوشته شده که تقریبا صفر نیستند،
> 
> ...


یکی از افراد موثر و بسیار خوب انجمن هستی
لطفا توی سایت باش

----------


## یا حق 💚

سلام آقای آرتور من امسال فارغ میشم و دفعه پیش بهتون گفتم که بعضی از دروس رو مثل زیست فقط گیاهی رو نخوندم و شیمی ۲یازدهم و ۳ دهم و من شهریور ماه چون مادرم عمل دارن نمیتونم خیلی خوب درس بخونم و در واقع میشه گفت فقط مرداد ماه به طور کامل خالی هست به نظرتون با این برنامه پیش برم یا نه خودم با توجه به حرف هاتون که قبلاً بهم گفتید برنامه بریزم ؟؟ 
درضمن لطفا از انجمن نرید شما جزو افراد خوب این انجمن هستید  ممنون از اینکه همیشه کمکتون میکنید 
درضمن چون ما کنکور۱۴۰۲ می‌دیم باید نمرات امتحان نهایی هامون هم ۲۰باشه ؟ یا اینکه این مصوبه چرت و لغو میکنن؟؟؟!!!

----------


## یا حق 💚

[quote=یا حق ??????;1778851]سلام آقای آرتور من امسال فارغ میشم و دفعه پیش بهتون گفتم که بعضی از دروس رو مثل زیست فقط گیاهی رو نخوندم و شیمی ۲یازدهم و ۳ دهم و من شهریور ماه چون مادرم عمل دارن یکم از زمانم می‌ره و نمیتونم خیلی درس بخونم  و در واقع میشه گفت فقط مرداد ماه به طور کامل خالی هست به نظرتون با این برنامه پیش برم یا نه خودم با توجه به حرف هاتون که قبلاً بهم گفتید برنامه بریزم ؟؟ 
درضمن لطفا از انجمن نرید شما جزو افراد خوب این انجمن هستید ������������ ممنون از اینکه همیشه کمکتون میکنید 
درضمن چون ما کنکور۱۴۰۲ می‌دیم باید نمرات امتحان نهایی هامون هم ۲۰باشه ؟ یا اینکه این مصوبه چرت و لغو میکنن؟؟؟!!!خیلی ممنون از کمک هاتون

----------


## یا حق 💚

بعد یک چیزی میشه روش بازیابیتتون رو دقیق تر بگید ؟ ممنون

----------


## Pari_sa

> سلام دوستان خوبم
> *این برنامه بهترین + دقیق ترین + جامع ترین + اصولی ترین برنامه ای هست که تا حالا نوشتم و هیچ تکرار می کنم هیچ مشاوری نمیتونه با این دقت به شما برنامه بده پس فریب مشاوران بی شرف که میلیونی پول می گیرین و آشغال تحویل تون میدن رو نخورید!
> *
> برنامه تابستان بچه های دوازدهمی ( و اون دسته از بچه هایی که خیلی سال از درس و دبیرستان دور بودند یا فارغ التحصیلانی که تقریبا صفر بودند در همه درس ها ) قبلا در انجمن قرار گرفته شد. منطق اون برنامه این بود که این عزیزان بتونن در وهله اول حجم عمده دروس پایه و مباحث مرتبط دوازدهم رو از کتاب های سطح پایین بازار (مثل شگفت انگیز، سیر تا پیاز گاج و ...) که معمولا تعداد تست آنچنانی ندارند مطالعه کنند و تست زنی (اندک) انجام بدن و در نهایت یک دور دروس پایه رو با آزمون های مرحله ای دهم و یازدهم قلم چی یا گاج یا گزینه دو یا هر آزمون تک پایه برگزار شده پارسال مرور داشته باشند (همان قسمت بازیابی که انتهای برنامه آن تاپیک قرار داده شد) در واقع من به شدت معتقدم کسی که هنوز کنکوری نشده و تازه این تابستان کنکوری می شود اشتباه است که بیاید از منابع سخت بازار یا منابعی که هزاران تست برای هر فصل دارند شروع به تست زنی کند، یا شخصی که سالیان دراز از درس و مدرسه و ... دور بوده از بیخ و بن غلطه که بیاد از یک منبع چغر و کت و کلفت کمک درسی برای مطالعه دروس تخصصی استفاده کند و این کار روی اکثر این افراد نتیجه معکوس دارد. (صرفا باعث می شود شخص درجا بزند چون هیچ دید کلی نسبت به سایر مطالب و کتاب ها ندارد.) با این حال عده ای مطابق رسم همیشگی بدون این که از هدف آن برنامه و روندی که طی می کند مطلع باشند شروع کردند به جاج کردن که مهم نیست.
> 
> اما
>  منطق برنامه این تاپیک کاملا با برنامه ای که برای شروع صفری ها نوشتم تفاوت می کند و برای یک فارغ التحصیل یا پشت کنکوری اجرای این برنامه می تواند بهترین گزینه مطالعه در تابستان باشد. چون شما عملا فرصت پیدا کردن نقاط ضعف تون رو پیدا می کنید و چون حجم برنامه زیاد نیست می تونید علاوه بر اجرای کامل برنامه به درس ها و مباحثی که در شون ضعف داشتید بپردازید (هرچند برنامه با مرور های زیادی که داره تمام مطالبی که قرار هست بخونید رو برای شما با بالاترین کیفیت ممکن تثبیت میکنه.)
> این برنامه که خیلی روش کار کردم (ولی همچنان ممکنه مشکلاتی داشته باشه که خوشحال میشم بگید) برای فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوری ها نوشته شده که تقریبا صفر نیستند،
> 
> ...


سلام مجدد ۱) تابستون یه فصولی رو خوندیم بعد در طول سال دیگه نیاز نیست که بیاییم دوباره واسه اون فصلا مراحل اول آموزشو و درسنامه خوندنو بریم و فقط بیاییم آزمون تک درس بزنیم بعد اشکالامون که معلوم شد بیاییم تو اون طول دوسه هفته با توجه به اینکه آزمون تک درسشو چطور داده بودیم مطالعه مجدد درسنامه و .. قرار بدیم
درسته ؟ فقط مباحثی از دوازدهم که جدید میخونیم کامل تو برنامه قرار بدیم بقیه رو بازیابی کنیم بعدش با توجه به نسبت تسلطمون بیاییم تایم بدیم بهش یا از اول برداریم ده و یازدهو مثلا بخونیم ؟ بعد میگین که اون موقع نسبت مطالعه چطور باشه چقد تایم بدیم به بازیابی مطلبایی که تابستون خوندیم چقدر تایم رو به مباحث جدید ( فک کنم بستگی به نسبت تسلطمون به خونده های قبلیمون داشته باشه درسته ؟ مثلا یه فصلی از دهمو خیلی خوب خونده بودم حالا عوضش میام واسه دوازدهم زیاد تایم میزارم
 ۲) بعد مثلا فک کنیم من جانوری زیستو خیلی خوب تابستون خونده باشم 
حالا چطوره بیام هرشب تو طول سال شبا یه تایمی بزارم جداگونه این جانوریو واسه خودم آزمون اینا بزنم تا ترکیبی تر مطالعش کنم ( یا این طوری ترکیبی خوندنو ببرم بزارم واسه عید و بعدش) یا مثلا من تابستون که مثلثاتو کامل خوندم دیدم زیاد وضعم خوب نیست میتونم بردارم هرروز ده تا دونه یا پنج تا تست مثلثات کار کنم یعنی اشکالات تابستونمو بیام تفتیک شده از برنامه طول سالم روش کار کنم 
چطور میشه این مفید میشه بنظرشما؟
۳)بعد اینکه تو برنامه گفتید موقعی که دارم تست آموزشی میزنیم نکاتم بنویسیم ؟ موقع تست آموزشی خوب ممکن یه عالمه نکته بنظر ما جدید باشن همرو بنویسیم ؟
۴) تو اختصاصی ها به غیر مسائل شیمی که بهتره جداگونه مطالعه بشن دیگه چه مباحثی خوبه که اینطوری جدا واسش تایم بدیم ؟ 
بازم تشکر اینجا عضو شدم که فقط بتونم جواب سوالامو از شما بگیرم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام آقای آرتور من امسال فارغ میشم و دفعه پیش بهتون گفتم که بعضی از دروس رو مثل زیست فقط گیاهی رو نخوندم و شیمی ۲یازدهم و ۳ دهم و من شهریور ماه چون مادرم عمل دارن نمیتونم خیلی خوب درس بخونم و در واقع میشه گفت فقط مرداد ماه به طور کامل خالی هست به نظرتون با این برنامه پیش برم یا نه خودم با توجه به حرف هاتون که قبلاً بهم گفتید برنامه بریزم ؟؟ 
> درضمن لطفا از انجمن نرید شما جزو افراد خوب این انجمن هستید ������������ ممنون از اینکه همیشه کمکتون میکنید 
> درضمن چون ما کنکور۱۴۰۲ می‌دیم باید نمرات امتحان نهایی هامون هم ۲۰باشه ؟ یا اینکه این مصوبه چرت و لغو میکنن؟؟؟!!!


ببخشید دیر شد
شما که فقط 1 ماه از تابستون تون خالی هست بهتره تمام مطالبی که نخوندید و حذفیات امسال تون رو همراه با مطالبی که مطالعه کردین قبلا ولی به مرحله تثبیت نرسیده رو لیست کنید. یه اولویت بدید (اول مطالب کم تسلطی که نیاز به تست بیشتری دارند بعدا مطالبی که جزو حذفیات بودند) و اون یک ماه بپردازید به لیست تون.
نه این برنامه به درد کسی میخوره که حداقل 3 ماه و نیم الی 4 ماه تلاش پیوسته داشته باشه ولی خب باعث میشه فارغ التحصیلی که مطابقش پیش میره (یا حالا شخصی سازی کنه و قسمتی از برنامه رو اجرا کنه) تا پایان شهریور یا نهایت مهر ماه حدود 4-5 ماه از برنامه آزمون ها جلو بیفته اونم نه با یه بار مطالعه سطحی و 4 تا تست زدن، با حداقل 6-7 مرتبه مرور و تست زنی زیاد. در کل این برنامه خودش عین یک کلاسه از نظر این که چطور برنامه ریزی کنیم، کی مرور داشته باشیم و این مرور ها به چه شکلی باشه؟ کسی که این برنامه رو اجرا میکنه میتونه در کنار 3 یا 4 تنوع درسی که برای خودش چیده، یک پریود آزاد 1.5 ساعتی روزانه تعریف کنه (در قسمت پارتیشن بندی) که هر روز در اون تایم به درسی که ضعف داشته بپردازه و ....

روش بازیابی رو هم میتونید مثلا در صفحه 115 فایل برنامه که برای فیزیک کامل نوشته شده به چه صورت باشه مطالعه کنید، جدول بررسی آزمون ها هم زیرش نوشته شده هر کدوم از سطح بندی ها به چه صورت باید مرور داشته باشند.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام مجدد ۱) تابستون یه فصولی رو خوندیم بعد در طول سال دیگه نیاز نیست که بیاییم دوباره واسه اون فصلا مراحل اول آموزشو و درسنامه خوندنو بریم و فقط بیاییم آزمون تک درس بزنیم بعد اشکالامون که معلوم شد بیاییم تو اون طول دوسه هفته با توجه به اینکه آزمون تک درسشو چطور داده بودیم مطالعه مجدد درسنامه و .. قرار بدیم
> درسته ؟ فقط مباحثی از دوازدهم که جدید میخونیم کامل تو برنامه قرار بدیم بقیه رو بازیابی کنیم بعدش با توجه به نسبت تسلطمون بیاییم تایم بدیم بهش یا از اول برداریم ده و یازدهو مثلا بخونیم ؟ بعد میگین که اون موقع نسبت مطالعه چطور باشه چقد تایم بدیم به بازیابی مطلبایی که تابستون خوندیم چقدر تایم رو به مباحث جدید ( فک کنم بستگی به نسبت تسلطمون به خونده های قبلیمون داشته باشه درسته ؟ مثلا یه فصلی از دهمو خیلی خوب خونده بودم حالا عوضش میام واسه دوازدهم زیاد تایم میزارم
>  ۲) بعد مثلا فک کنیم من جانوری زیستو خیلی خوب تابستون خونده باشم 
> حالا چطوره بیام هرشب تو طول سال شبا یه تایمی بزارم جداگونه این جانوریو واسه خودم آزمون اینا بزنم تا ترکیبی تر مطالعش کنم ( یا این طوری ترکیبی خوندنو ببرم بزارم واسه عید و بعدش) یا مثلا من تابستون که مثلثاتو کامل خوندم دیدم زیاد وضعم خوب نیست میتونم بردارم هرروز ده تا دونه یا پنج تا تست مثلثات کار کنم یعنی اشکالات تابستونمو بیام تفتیک شده از برنامه طول سالم روش کار کنم 
> چطور میشه این مفید میشه بنظرشما؟
> ۳)بعد اینکه تو برنامه گفتید موقعی که دارم تست آموزشی میزنیم نکاتم بنویسیم ؟ موقع تست آموزشی خوب ممکن یه عالمه نکته بنظر ما جدید باشن همرو بنویسیم ؟
> ۴) تو اختصاصی ها به غیر مسائل شیمی که بهتره جداگونه مطالعه بشن دیگه چه مباحثی خوبه که اینطوری جدا واسش تایم بدیم ؟ 
> بازم تشکر اینجا عضو شدم که فقط بتونم جواب سوالامو از شما بگیرم


سلام دوست عزیز
1) شما خودتون در سوال اول جواب خودتون رو تقریبا دادین. ببینید شما مرحله آموزش و تست زنی آموزشی رو برای یه مبحث یا فصلی قبلا جلو آوردین، حالا 3 ماه دیگه میاید بر می گردید به اون مطلب، خب دیگه لزومی نداره دوباره بیاید یه تایم زیادی بدید از صفر شروع کنید درسنامه/جزوه بخونید یا تست های منبع اول تون رو کامل دوباره به صورت آموزشی بزنید، این کار در آزمون های نیمه جامع و جامع نه تنها ممکن نیست بلکه صرفا باعث میشه یه حجم عمده ای از مطالبی که قبلا مسلط بودین رو دوباره تکرار کنید و قسمت زیادی از مطالبی که فراموش شده یا کم تسلط بودین اصلا نرسید به ترمیم شون.
 پس بهترین کار ممکن این هست که در این بازه ها=
1-اول آزمون بزنید (از کل اون 1 فصل یا مبحث)
2-درصد گیری کنید (+ مشخص کردن غلط ها)
3-برحسب درصدتون تصمیم بگیرید که حالا باید چطور ترمیم کنید. (که داخل جدول تحلیل توضیح داده شده دقیقا و بعد ها در همین برنامه به باکس های بازیابی که می رسید کامل و دقیق نوشته شده بایستی چیکار کنید برای هر وضعیتی که داشتید)
حالا یه مطلبی که هست،
اگر زمان زیادی از خواندن مطالب قبلی گذشته باشه (مثلا 4 یا 5 یا 6 ماه) در این صورت قبل از بازیابی شما میتونید روی یکسری فصل ها یا کلا تمام فصل ها قبل از آزمون زدن یه مرور سریع روی متن کتاب درسی/جزوه/خلاصه های خودتون داشته باشید و بعدا مقداری تایم هم بدید و تستای کنکور همون مبحث رو به صورت آموزشی بدون تایم گیری حل کنید تا ذهن تون برای آزمون زدن از اون فصل کمی گرم بشه و کلیت مباحث براتون زنده. (که این مورد هم در برنامه بود)

2- بطور کلی این روتین هر شب که خیلی زیاد باب شده (و چیز بدی هم نیست) باعث میشه بچه ها بلافاصله بعد از این که در مبحثی احساس ضعف کردند یا مثلا مبحثی رو مطالعه کردند برای آرامش ذهن شون بیان اینطور با خودشون قرار بذارن که: مثلا علی تو این مباحث رو خوندی ولی هنوز روی تولید مثل ضعف داری پس بیا از هفته آینده هر شب 5 تا تست تولید مثل بزن تا قوی شی. یا زهرا تو کل ژنتیک رو کامل بستی حالا واسه این که فراموش نشه بیا از ماه دیگه شبی 15 دقیقه ژنتیک بخون یا ...
ببین این کار بد نیست و در مواردی میتونه خیلی کمک کنه چه برای مرور و چه برای مطالعه مباحثی که ازش فراری بودی یا ضعف ات محسوب میشدن به ذهنتم یه آرامش فوق العاده ای میده
ولی باور کن یه مدت که گذشت انقدر این روتین ها زیاد میشن که کلا سمت هیچ کدوم نمیری یا اصلا یادت میره فلان روتین رو داشتی
15 دقیقه تست قرابت/15 دقیقه حل مسئله شیمی/شبی 10 تا تست املا/شبی 15 تا تست لغت/شبی 30 تا حفظ واژه زبان/شبی بیست دقیقه روتین گرامر/شبی نیم ساعت ژنتیک/شبی 10 دقیقه مرور فرمول های فیزیک و ریاضی و و و ....
اینطور پیش بره روتین هر روزت جای برنامه اصلی تو میگیره و انقدر زیاد و متنوع میشه که دیگه اجرا نمیکنی
*پس سعی کن**
1) اگه واقعا تو درسی ضعف داری و این بخاطر وسواس ات نیست که میخوای دوباره یه مطلب رو بخونی یا تست بزنی، بجای تبدیل کردنش به روتین بیا اول ببین ضعف ات دقیقا کدوم قسمته، در چه حدیه؟ واقع بین باش. اگه در حدی بود که با یکی دو تا آزمون و مرور درسنامه حل میشد دیگه چه لزومی داره تبدیلش کنی به روتین؟ خب برو مشکلت رو برطرف کن یکی دو پارت تو برنامه اصلیت بده و همون موقع این مشکل رو رفع کن تا بعدا یقه تو نگیره سر آزمونای جامع. اگرم که مشکلت تو اون فصل زیاده بازم بهتره یه تایمی تو برنامه اصلی ات بدی و اون درس رو به یه حد خوبی از تسلط برسونی.*

2) اگه میخوای درسی رو مرور کنی، خب باید برگردی به برنامه اصلی خودت، ببین برنامه اصلی تو اگه آزمونا باشه که حسابی مرور گذاشتن خودشون و برنامه ات اگه هر برنامه دیگه ای هم باشه که اصول کلی رو رعایت کرده خودش مرور و بازیابی واست گذاشته و تایم به اندازه کافی داری برای این که دوباره برگردی به همون مباحث و تثبیت قبلی رو کامل ترش کنی پس بازم نگرانی نداره. 

سعی کن
فقط مرور مباحثی رو تبدیل به روتین کنی که خودت میدونی تایم بازیابی برنامه ات براشون کافی نیست (بدون وسواس و کمال گرایی) و رفع اشکال مباحثی رو تبدیل به روتین کنی که میدونی هیچ جوره دیگه نمیرسی تو برنامه اصلیت اونارو ترمیم کنی و الان تنها راهی که داری این هست که خرد خرد اون مبحث رو جلو بیاری.

3- این موردم کاملا بستگی ب لول خودت و سرعتت داره
یه نفر هست که وقتی 15 تا دونه تست میزنه ازش 1000 تا نکته بیرون میکشه و میخواد که اینارو جایی یادداشت کنه، چرا؟ چون تازه اولین باره که اون مطلب رو داره میخونه. خب یه همچین آدمی اشتباهه که بیاد از همون اول کار بشینه دونه دونه نکات تستایی که زده رو داخل دفتر یا کتابش یادداشت کنه چون عملا داره فرصت زدن تستای بعدی رو از خودش میگیره و خیلی از این نکته هام عملا ارزش علمی و کنکوری ندارن. (بهتره این افراد بجای نکته نویسی بیان نکته ها رو تو همون پاسخنامه کتاب مارک بکشن و داخل مرور هاشون وقتی یه فصل کامل تموم شد دوباره اون نکات رو بخونن و حالا تصمیم بگیرن کدوم نکته ارزش اینو داشت که وارد دفتر یا کتاب یا منبع اصلی بشه)
اما در مقابلش یکی دیگه هست که سطح علمی خوبی داره و نهایت از هر 20 تا تستی که میزنه یه نکته استخراج میکنه. خب چه بهتر که اون نکته رو جایی یادداشت کنه که در مرور های بعدی دیگه نیاز نباشه دوباره یه منبع 2000 صحفه ای کتاب تست رو جلوی خودش بذاره و شروع کنه یکی یکی پیدا کردن نکاتی که قبلا علامت زده بود.
در مقابلش بحث سرعت عمل در انتقال نکات هم مطرحه. یکی که سعی میکنه رنگی رنگی با خودکارای مختلف نکته نویسی کنه حتی اگه سطح علمی بالایی هم داشته باشه و نکات زیادی از منبع تستی خودش پیدا نکنه برای نوشتن بازم انقدر کند عمل میکنه که عملا میره تو دسته دانش آموزان ضعیف پس باز بهتره نکات رو مارک کنه و از همون منبع تستی بعدا مرور داشته باشه.

ا*ینکه چطور بازده خودمون رو بالا ببریم توی تست زدن، توی مطالعه و مرحله آموزش، توی بازیابی
ارتباط مستقیمی داره
با سطح علمی و شرایط خاص خودمون
و تنها کسی که از این موارد باخبره خود خود خود شما هستی.*

4) خیلی از مباحث رو میتونی جدا کنی از هم
مثلا میتونی بحث جانوری (معمولا گفتار های آخر هر فصل دهم و یازدهم یا صفحات آخرش رو) از انسانی ها جدا کنی و بخونی
یا میتونی توی فیزیک برای مرورت زنجیره بندی کنی: وقتی حرکت و دینامیک تموم شد کار و انرژی دهم رو هم بخونی و ...
ولی همه اینا بهتره بعد از یکی دو دور مطالعه اولیه شما باشه (مثلا تو جمع بندی ها این مدل خوندن خیلی بهتر از مدل فصل به فصل و پایه ای جواب میده)
اگه مسائل شیمی رو هم همراه با مفاهیم یه نفر بخونه ضرر نکرده. منتهی مسائل نسبت به مفاهیم نیاز به تایم بیشتری (از نظر تست زدن و تمرین کردن) برای ایجاد تسلط داره، حالا سوال من از شما اینه: " مثلا اگه مد نظرته که جانوری رو از انسانی جدا کنی و جدا تست بزنی و مطالعه کنی و ... " خب جانوری تثبیت اش چقدر زمان بر تر از بخش های انسانی هست؟ یا نحوه مطالعه اش چقدر با قسمت های انسانی فرق میکنه؟ یا آیا ضعف اساسی تون محسوب میشه؟ پاسخ به این سوالات در جدا کردن قسمت های مختلف یه فصل یا کتاب از همدیگه خیلی میتونه کمک ات کنه. بجای این که بپرسی من این مبحث رو جدا کنم یا خیر بهتره به پاسخ خودت به سوالات قبلی مراجعه کنی و برحسب شرایط خاص خودت تصمیم بگیری که آیا جدا کردن این مبحث از کل فصل برای " من " بهتره؟! اگر هست چرا؟ اگه نیست چه اصراریه که حتما جدا بخونم؟ و ...

راستی اینجا که تلگرام و اینستا و ... نیست که پیام پاک میکنن چرا پیام هاتون رو پاک میکنید؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Pari_sa

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 1) شما خودتون در سوال اول جواب خودتون رو تقریبا دادین. ببینید شما مرحله آموزش و تست زنی آموزشی رو برای یه مبحث یا فصلی قبلا جلو آوردین، حالا 3 ماه دیگه میاید بر می گردید به اون مطلب، خب دیگه لزومی نداره دوباره بیاید یه تایم زیادی بدید از صفر شروع کنید درسنامه/جزوه بخونید یا تست های منبع اول تون رو کامل دوباره به صورت آموزشی بزنید، این کار در آزمون های نیمه جامع و جامع نه تنها ممکن نیست بلکه صرفا باعث میشه یه حجم عمده ای از مطالبی که قبلا مسلط بودین رو دوباره تکرار کنید و قسمت زیادی از مطالبی که فراموش شده یا کم تسلط بودین اصلا نرسید به ترمیم شون.
>  پس بهترین کار ممکن این هست که در این بازه ها=
> 1-اول آزمون بزنید (از کل اون 1 فصل یا مبحث)
> 2-درصد گیری کنید (+ مشخص کردن غلط ها)
> 3-برحسب درصدتون تصمیم بگیرید که حالا باید چطور ترمیم کنید. (که داخل جدول تحلیل توضیح داده شده دقیقا و بعد ها در همین برنامه به باکس های بازیابی که می رسید کامل و دقیق نوشته شده بایستی چیکار کنید برای هر وضعیتی که داشتید)
> حالا یه مطلبی که هست،
> اگر زمان زیادی از خواندن مطالب قبلی گذشته باشه (مثلا 4 یا 5 یا 6 ماه) در این صورت قبل از بازیابی شما میتونید روی یکسری فصل ها یا کلا تمام فصل ها قبل از آزمون زدن یه مرور سریع روی متن کتاب درسی/جزوه/خلاصه های خودتون داشته باشید و بعدا مقداری تایم هم بدید و تستای کنکور همون مبحث رو به صورت آموزشی بدون تایم گیری حل کنید تا ذهن تون برای آزمون زدن از اون فصل کمی گرم بشه و کلیت مباحث براتون زنده. (که این مورد هم در برنامه بود)
> 
> ...


خیلی ممنونم آقای محترم خیلی منطقی بود جوابهاتون
آخه از فضای اینجا خوشم نمیاد فقط بخاطر سوالهام از شما واردش شدم و دوست ندارم اثری ازم تو جایی که فضاشو دوست ندارم باشن ( پیامام همش به شما بود دیگه و اکثرا تکراری که خاستم برنامه رو قرار بدید  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خیلی ممنونم آقای محترم خیلی منطقی بود جوابهاتون
> آخه از فضای اینجا خوشم نمیاد فقط بخاطر سوالهام از شما واردش شدم و دوست ندارم اثری ازم تو جایی که فضاشو دوست ندارم باشن ( پیامام همش به شما بود دیگه و اکثرا تکراری که خاستم برنامه رو قرار بدید


خواهش میکنم
حق هم دارید از اینجا خوشتون نیاد 
ولی دوست خوبم
یه موضوعی که باید بهش توجه داشته باشی اینه که:
خیلی از ماها فکر می کنیم ما بازیگر نقش اول سینمایی زندگی دیگرانیم، بی دلیل *فکر می کنیم زندگی ما برای بقیه خیلی مهمه.* شاید الان اونقدرا بین این مردم زندگی نکرده باشی و نهایت تعامل اجتماعی که داشتی یه سلام و احوال پرسی ساده با چند تا دوست دبیرستانی و فامیل و ... باشه. ولی واقعیت امر اینه که زندگی بقیه ای که فکر می کنی خیلی براشون اهمیت داره که تو چی بنویسی؟ تو چیکار کنی؟ تو قبول بشی یا نشی؟ و ... *انقدری پیچیده است و خودشون درد سر های مختلف دارن که اگر بخوان هم نمیتونن و نمیشه که به زندگی شما فکر کنند*. [*در واقع ما اون اهمیتی که فکر می کنیم برای دیگران داریم رو ، نداریم.*] و شما خودتی که این چیزای کوچیک رو تو ذهنت بزرگش میکنی و فکر میکنی فلانی الان داره به تو فکر می کنه، داره متنی که نوشتی رو با جون و دل میخونه و روی نحوه زندگی کردن، کارات، آینده و و و ... فکر میکنه، نظر میده و حتی تصمیم میگیره. ولی ولی ولی باور کن اصلا اینطور نیست و ما برای بقیه تو دنیای "واقعی" هم اونقدرا ارزش نداریم چه برسه فضای مجازی.
اما
آره قبول دارم
اینجا و کلا هر جایی که بری پر هست از آدمایی که خودشون هنوز هشت شون گرو نه شونه ولی دائم سرشون تو زندگی این و اون هست و دارن از زندگی بقیه تغذیه میشن، ولی باور کن همین افراد هم تفریح، عادت و سرگرمی شون دخالت در زندگی دیگرانه، طرف میاد زندگی تو رو تا دسته پیگیری میکنه، کامنت ها، نظرات تورو میخونه و .. که صرفا تفریح کرده باشه یا به عادتی که در زندگیش داشته (منظور همون گـوه خوری زندگی بقیه) جواب درستی داده باشه و همین افراد هم انقدری تو زندگی شخصی خودشون مشکلات دارن (حتی بیشتر از بقیه) که اصلا واسشون مهم نیست تو چیکار کردی و میکنی. همونطور که گفتم صرفا برای این گـوه خوری میکنن چون *عادت شون خوردن از زندگی بقیه است*، مثل یک معتاد که خسته شده از زندگی داغونی که داره و میناله از چیزی که هست ولی شب نگاه میکنی میبینی پای کثافت کاریش نشسته.* پس نیازی نیست در این حد وسواس به خرج بدی و نظرات بقیه برات مهم باشن انقدری که روی راه و مسیری که داری طی میکنه تاثیر منفی بگذارند.
*
شما سعی کنید به محض این که جدی شروع کردید به مطالعه برای کنکور *کامل فضای مجازی رو کنار بگذارید* و مسیرتون رو کلا جدا کنید از این قضایا وگرنه یک وقتی به 40 سالگی که رسیدید تازه متوجه می شوید هنوز عضو این مدل سایت ها و شبکه های مجازی هستید ولی از نظر پیشرفت در زندگی به هیچ جا نرسیده اید.
*نه تنها اینجا، بلکه کل سایت ها، شبکه های مجازی مثل تلگرام و اینستا و ... برای یک کنکوری جز ضرر و درجا زدن هیچی نداشته و نداره*. اگر اینجا چند سالیه از رونق همیشگی خودش افتاده به این دلیل نیست که بچه ها قهر کردن یا فلان، فقط اکثر کاربرای فعال و قدیمی اینجا به این نتیجه رسیدن که فضای مجازی اسمش روشه " فضای مجازی" و برای کسی نون و آب نمیشه وگرنه قبلا هم که عده بیشتری اینجا آنلاین بودن خبری از درس و کنکور و ... نبود و اکثر تاپیک ها همینی بود که شما دارید 2 ماه مونده به کنکور می بینید که در انجمن زده میشه، تاپیک های تحلیل منابع، این منبع خوبه یا نه، این کلاس بهتره یا اون و ...
 منم یه مدتی هست که خیلی کمتر میام و این اومدن رو سعی می کنم کم کم به صفر هم برسونم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> اقای ارتور(یکم یجوریه اقای ارتور گفتن:/)پیامای خصوصیتونو چک نمیکنید؟


نه متاسفانه
چند ماهی میشه که پیام خصوصیامو باز نکردم، یه مدت هم کلا بسته بود ولی چون میخواستم به مدیریت یه پیام بدم بازش کردم، اینه که خیلی وقته پیامای زیادی روی هم جمع شد....
اگر ممکنه لااقل اینجا نقل بگیرید یا تگ کنید که سریع تر پاسخ تونو بدم هرچند فکر نمیکنم دوباره به این زودی ها آنلاین شم خیلی کارام عقب افتاده

----------


## zohaa

> سلام دوستان خوبم
> *این برنامه بهترین + دقیق ترین + جامع ترین + اصولی ترین برنامه ای هست که تا حالا نوشتم و هیچ تکرار می کنم هیچ مشاوری نمیتونه با این دقت به شما برنامه بده پس فریب مشاوران بی شرف که میلیونی پول می گیرین و آشغال تحویل تون میدن رو نخورید!
> *
> برنامه تابستان بچه های دوازدهمی ( و اون دسته از بچه هایی که خیلی سال از درس و دبیرستان دور بودند یا فارغ التحصیلانی که تقریبا صفر بودند در همه درس ها ) قبلا در انجمن قرار گرفته شد. منطق اون برنامه این بود که این عزیزان بتونن در وهله اول حجم عمده دروس پایه و مباحث مرتبط دوازدهم رو از کتاب های سطح پایین بازار (مثل شگفت انگیز، سیر تا پیاز گاج و ...) که معمولا تعداد تست آنچنانی ندارند مطالعه کنند و تست زنی (اندک) انجام بدن و در نهایت یک دور دروس پایه رو با آزمون های مرحله ای دهم و یازدهم قلم چی یا گاج یا گزینه دو یا هر آزمون تک پایه برگزار شده پارسال مرور داشته باشند (همان قسمت بازیابی که انتهای برنامه آن تاپیک قرار داده شد) در واقع من به شدت معتقدم کسی که هنوز کنکوری نشده و تازه این تابستان کنکوری می شود اشتباه است که بیاید از منابع سخت بازار یا منابعی که هزاران تست برای هر فصل دارند شروع به تست زنی کند، یا شخصی که سالیان دراز از درس و مدرسه و ... دور بوده از بیخ و بن غلطه که بیاد از یک منبع چغر و کت و کلفت کمک درسی برای مطالعه دروس تخصصی استفاده کند و این کار روی اکثر این افراد نتیجه معکوس دارد. (صرفا باعث می شود شخص درجا بزند چون هیچ دید کلی نسبت به سایر مطالب و کتاب ها ندارد.) با این حال عده ای مطابق رسم همیشگی بدون این که از هدف آن برنامه و روندی که طی می کند مطلع باشند شروع کردند به جاج کردن که مهم نیست.
> 
> اما
>  منطق برنامه این تاپیک کاملا با برنامه ای که برای شروع صفری ها نوشتم تفاوت می کند و برای یک فارغ التحصیل یا پشت کنکوری اجرای این برنامه می تواند بهترین گزینه مطالعه در تابستان باشد. چون شما عملا فرصت پیدا کردن نقاط ضعف تون رو پیدا می کنید و چون حجم برنامه زیاد نیست می تونید علاوه بر اجرای کامل برنامه به درس ها و مباحثی که در شون ضعف داشتید بپردازید (هرچند برنامه با مرور های زیادی که داره تمام مطالبی که قرار هست بخونید رو برای شما با بالاترین کیفیت ممکن تثبیت میکنه.)
> این برنامه که خیلی روش کار کردم (ولی همچنان ممکنه مشکلاتی داشته باشه که خوشحال میشم بگید) برای فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوری ها نوشته شده که تقریبا صفر نیستند،
> 
> ...


سلام ممنون بابت وقتی که میزاید 
میشه لطف کنید برنامه ای که گفتید برای کسایی که سالها دور از درس بودن رو نوشتید لینکش رو قرار بدید پیدا نکردم متاسفانه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام ممنون بابت وقتی که میزاید 
> میشه لطف کنید برنامه ای که گفتید برای کسایی که سالها دور از درس بودن رو نوشتید لینکش رو قرار بدید پیدا نکردم متاسفانه


برنامه شروع کنکور 1402 ..:: برای تابستان ::.. توضیحات + دانلود برنامه

----------


## koromozom8

> نه متاسفانه
> چند ماهی میشه که پیام خصوصیامو باز نکردم، یه مدت هم کلا بسته بود ولی چون میخواستم به مدیریت یه پیام بدم بازش کردم، اینه که خیلی وقته پیامای زیادی روی هم جمع شد....
> اگر ممکنه لااقل اینجا نقل بگیرید یا تگ کنید که سریع تر پاسخ تونو بدم هرچند فکر نمیکنم دوباره به این زودی ها آنلاین شم خیلی کارام عقب افتاده


خیلی ممنون ازتون سوالی که داشتم بر طرف شد

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خیلی ممنون ازتون سوالی که داشتم بر طرف شد


مرسی از لطفی که دارید
من پیام خصوصی تون رو امشب حتما جواب میدم (الان دارم میخونمش)

----------


## یا حق 💚

سلام،خیلی ممنونم 🌼

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام،خیلی ممنونم ������


سلام
خواهش می کنم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> بعد یک چیزی میشه روش بازیابیتتون رو دقیق تر بگید ؟ ممنون


سلام
چون اکثر سوالات بچه ها پیرامون برنامه تکراری بود تصمیم گرفتم مهم ترین موارد و پرسش های مربوط به تابستون رو در قالب چند تاپیک بنویسم (به زودی این کارو انجام میدم) این سوال شما هم چون دو سه نفر دیگه هم پرسیده بودند یه تاپیک براش میزنم.

----------


## flower444

سلام من از درس دور بودم مدت زیادی وخودم نظام قدیم بودم،میخوام402شرکت کنم ولی درسهای اختصاصی برام دشواره از درسنامه خوندن،هزینه شرکت در کلاس انلاین و بیرون هم مقدور نیست برام فیلمایی هم ک رایگان کانالها میذارن خیلی قاطی پاطی ،نمیدونم هرکدوم کجای کتاب اصلا،ایاهنوز dvdبدرد بخور هست برای کنکور نظام جدید؟میشناسید که بهم معرفی کنید؟لقمه حاضراماده نمیخوام فقط میخوام تاحدی اون مطلب رو اموزش بده بهم،خیلی اشفته ام راهنمایی کنید لطفا

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام من از درس دور بودم مدت زیادی وخودم نظام قدیم بودم،میخوام402شرکت کنم ولی درسهای اختصاصی برام دشواره از درسنامه خوندن،هزینه شرکت در کلاس انلاین و بیرون هم مقدور نیست برام فیلمایی هم ک رایگان کانالها میذارن خیلی قاطی پاطی ،نمیدونم هرکدوم کجای کتاب اصلا،ایاهنوز dvdبدرد بخور هست برای کنکور نظام جدید؟میشناسید که بهم معرفی کنید؟لقمه حاضراماده نمیخوام فقط میخوام تاحدی اون مطلب رو اموزش بده بهم،خیلی اشفته ام راهنمایی کنید لطفا


سلام
شاید بازی کردن با اعداد و ارقام از دید خیلی ها خلاف اصول باشه، ولی به نظرم بهترین راه برای این که واقعیت رو توضیح بدیم جمع و تفریق همین اعداد باهم باشه، اینطوری راحت تر میشه " شدن " و " نشدن" انجام کاری رو ثابت کرد.
بیاید فرض کنیم شما در هر 4 درس تخصصی نیاز به دیدن فیلم (کلاس آموزشی) دارید، اگر هر کلاسی از دروس تخصصی 40 جلسه داشته باشه و هر جلسه هم 4 ساعت در نظر بگیریم در این صورت شما باید برای 4 درس تخصصی 640 ساعت فیلم آموزشی تماشا کنید. البته این 640 ساعت دقیق نیست و تکالیف کلاس، استراحت ها و مرور ها رو هم باید در نظر گرفت. بنابراین 2 برابر این تایم رو هم باید کنار بگذارید برای کار های جانبی کلاس، مطالعه مجدد جزوه ها، حل دوباره سوالاتی که سر کلاس حل شده، انجام تکالیف کلاس و ... که اگر این کارهای جانبی به درستی انجام نشه به نظر من شرکت و عدم شرکت در کلاس هیچ فرقی نداره، مجموع حداقل ساعت مورد نیاز برای مشاهده کلاس ها و انجام کارهای جانبی میشه 1920 ساعت.
خیلی خب
شما فرمودین مدت زیادی از درس دور بودین
بنابراین میشه اینطور نتیجه گرفت که الان توانایی مثلا 10 ساعت مطالعه در روز رو هم ندارید که کاملا طبیعیه و باید از یه تایم معقول 4-5 ساعت شروع کنید و طی 2-3 ماه یا بیشتر به 10 ساعت در روز برسونید.
بنابراین میانگین ساعت مطالعه شما طی 3 ماه آینده بیشتر از 6-7 ساعت نخواهد بود. که اگر 3 ماه میانگین روزی 7 ساعت مطالعه داشته باشید و 2 روز در ماه رو هم استراحت کنید مجموعا 588 ساعت طی 84 روز ساعت مطالعه ثبت خواهید کرد. بعد از اون و از مهر تا اسفند (تایم اتمام رو اسفند در نظر گرفتم) که با میانگین روزی 10 ساعت مطالعه و 12 روز استراحت (آزمون و ... هر دو هفته یک بار) مجموعا طی 6 ماه 1680 ساعت مطالعه برای کنکور ثبت خواهید کرد.
خب مجموع ساعت مطالعه شما طی این 9 ماه چقدر شد؟
2268 ساعت
کلاس ها + کارهای لازم برای هر کلاس چقدر تایم نیاز داشت تا به اتمام برسند؟
1920 ساعت
حالا
چقدر تایم
برای " تست زنی خودتان " ،
برای " مطالعه دروس عمومی " ،
برای " مطالعه مطابق برنامه آزمونی که احتمالا میخواهید از مهر ثبت نام کنید " ،
برای " مرور تست های نشان دار / متن کتاب درسی مطابق برنامه آزمون ها " ،
برای " زدن آزمون، پیدا کردن ایرادات و رفع اشکال " ،
و ...
باقی میمونه؟
348 ساعت :-)
خیلی هم عالی!
شما 348 ساعت فرصت دارید برای رسیدن به آزمونی که اگر ثبت نام کنید و تا اسفند همگام باهاش پیش برید باید تا آخر اسفند:
-یک دور کل پایه دهم تمام و یک دور هم جمع بندی شده باشه
-یک دور نیم سال اول دوازدهم تمام و یک دور هم جمع بندی شده باشه
-حجم عمده پایه یازدهم یک دور مطالعه شده باشه
-حجم زیادی از نیم سال دوم دوازدهم مطالعه شده باشه

حالا خیلی از بچه ها این وسط (وسط کلاس دیدن) میان دست به کار های جالب تری هم میزنند، مثلا 3 بار دبیر عوض می کنند و از هر دبیر 10 جلسه که دیدن میرن دبیر بعدی یا کلا یک مدت زیادی فیلم دیدن رو رها می کنند و وقتی خواستند دوباره شروع کنند از جلسه صفر دوباره شروع میکنن و ... پرتی های داده ها رو در نظر نگرفتیم و شرایط ایده آل بود که قطعا هیچ وقت آرمانی نیست حتی برای بهترین دانش آموزان. دیگه شما و دوستانی که سال ها از درس دور بودن که شرایط شون به مراتب میتونه بدتر باشه.

حالا همه این حرف ها رو زدم تا به یه نتیجه ای برسید (که فکر می کنم رسیدین)
برای فیلم دیدن، برای تهیه منابع آموزشی و ... عجله نکنید . خیلی از کلاس هایی که می نویسید یا می بینید حتی اگر بهترین دبیران کشور هم باشند جز اتلاف وقت با ارزش چیزی برای شما نداره و صرفا الکی وقت تون رو باهاشون هدر میدین، اینه که برای شروع ابتدا خودتون میتونید یه درسنامه از کتاب های آموزشی سطح پایین مثل شگفت انگیز یا سیر تا پیاز یا ... بردارید همون مباحثی که فکر می کنید فراموش تون شده یا سخته یادگیری شون رو یه دور از روی درسنامه بدون ترس و واهمه بخونید، بعدا برید سراغ حل تمرین های تشریحی همون مباحث و مقداری تمرین تشریحی از کتاب های درسی یا پرسمان یا سیر تا پیاز یا شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز حل کنید و بعدا ورود کنید به تست های همان درس ها، تست های کنکور رو اول بزنید و بعدا تالیفی زدن رو شروع کنید. حالا در مرحله تست زنی ممکنه بارها به چالش کشیده بشید و هزار بار غلط بزنید و دلتون بخواد سریعا کتاب رو ببندید و مثلا فیلم فلان استاد یا دلقک کنکور رو بجای تکمیل تست های کتاب تست تون تماشا کنید، ولی بهتره این کارو نکنید، به تست زدن یا بهتر بگم به غلط زدن ادامه بدین تا مرحله ای که خودتون رفته رفته متوجه ایرادات کار بشید و درست زدن رو یاد بگیرید (مطمئن باشید به این مرحله میرسید) حالا که مرحله تست زنی آموزشی برای تمام ریز مباحث یک فصل تمام شد (فرضا 200 الی 300 تست زدین) یه آزمون جامع از کل فصل از خودتون بگیرید. اگر درصدتون پایین تر از 40 بود اول مباحثی که ایراد داشتید رو روی کاغذ (نه در ذهن) وارد کنید مثلا: معادلات مثلثاتی، سپس شروع کنید به دیدن فیلم آموزشی دبیر از همان قسمت (از روی طرح درس دبیران میتونید فیلم آموزشی همان قسمتی که مشکل داشتید رو پیدا و شروع به تماشا کنید) / اگر درصتون بین 40 تا 60 بود باز مباحثی که مشکل داشتید رو یادداشت و فیلم همان مباحث رو تماشا می کنید (طبیعتا حجم کمتری رو شامل میشه و شاید ایرادات تون جزئی تر باشه که بهتره از بعد از تماشای فیلم همان مباحث شروع کنید به تست زنی آموزشی از ریز مباحثی که فیلمش رو دیدین یا حتی در مواردی که ایرادات خیلی جزئی یا شخصی هستن (مثلا بی دقتی و ضعف در محاسبات) بهتره اصلا فیلم نبینید و صرفا از همان مباحثی که ایراد شما محسوب میشدن انقدر تست بزنید تا سرعت عمل تون بواسطه تثبیت بهتر مطالب بالا بیاد.) و اگر درصدتون بالاتر از 60 بود بهتره برید فصل بعدی و در مرور های بعدی تست های نشان دار فصل قبلی + آزمون های تالیفی جدید از مباحث مطالعه شده کار کنید تا درصدتون رشد پیدا کنه.
مسیر کنکور راهی نیست که این سایت های تبلیغاتی، این رسانه ها و شبکه های اجتماعی سعی دارن به زور به شما تحمیل کنن. مسیر تمام این کلاس ها/dvdها/منابع و پکیج های مختلف به جای خاصی ختم نمیشه و اون هایی که از این منابع استفاده می کنن و موفق میشن هم به این خاطر موفق نشدن که از منبع x استفاده کردند یا منبع y را به توصیه بقیه خریداری کردند. *صرفا به این خاطر موفق شدند که حجم عمده اون 2268 ساعت رو به " خودشان " پرداختند، " خودشان یاد گرفتند " ، " خودشان تست زدند " ، " خودشان مرور کردند " ، " خودشان آزمون زدند " ، " خودشان رفع اشکال کردند " و " اگر " نیاز شد قسمتی از تایم رو هم دادن و به رفع اشکال بخش هایی که هیچ جوره خودشون نتونستن یاد بگیرن و ایراد شون باقی موند با یک دبیر (حالا یا در قالب کلاس های خصوصی که مثلا در رتبه های تک رقمی و دو رقمی کنکور رایج تره یا مشاهده تک جلسه کلاس های عمومی) پرداختند. اما اکثر سیاهی لشکر های کنکور دقیقا برعکس این کار رو انجام میدن و حجم عمده کارشون رو کلاس و پکیج تشکیل میده.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

آپ
بخش نظرسنجی اضافه شد.

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

مث همیشه عالی داش مهدی ترکوندی.دست مریزاد

----------


## Bamby

سلام 
وقتتون بخیر آقای آرتور
ببخشید شما توی این برنامه عمدتا دهم و نیم سال اول دوازدهم رو قرار دادین 
در حالی که برنامه راهبردی قلمچی ام نیم سال اول دوازدهم و دهم رو با سرعت پایینی پیش میبره ولی از وقتی به یازدهم و نیم سال دوم دوازدهم میرسه با سرعت جت پیش میره 
الان با توجه به این که اگر کسی بخواد طبق برنامه شما پیش بره 
روی دهم و نیم سال اول دوازدهم خیلی خیلی خیلی بیشتر از یازدهم 
و نیم سال دوم دوازدهم وقت میزاره 
این موضوع اشکالی  نداره ؟
و اگر فرض کنین این برنامه اواخر شهریور یا اواسط مهر تموم شه 
و بخوای بعد تموم کردن این برنامه با قلمچی پیش بری دوباره دهم و نیم سال اولو که تازه خوندی و جمعبندی کردی دوباره باید بشینی بخونی و این یکم فکر کنم خسته کنندس
و اینکه نسبت به سه درس اختصاصی دیگه از ریاضی مباحث کمی رو توی برنامه قرار ندادین ؟
و عمومی نخونیم توی تابستون ؟  @mahdi_artur

----------


## Farshad6

سلام دمتون گرم راجب برنامه ای کاش ی راه ارتباطیمیزاشتین برا اینک باهاتون در ارتباط باشیم برا برنامه ریزی خصوصی ای کاش ی شماره واتساپی یا ایدی تلگرام و اینستایی بزارید ممنون میشم ازتون

----------


## mojtabamessi

هر درس اختصاصی حدود ۴۵ جلسه ۴ ساعته کلاس داره پس میشه حدود ۱۸۰ جلسه 
اول صبح ۸ صبح تا ۱۲ کلاس ببین تا شب هم تکالیفشو انجام بده بل تست ب نسبت کم و اموزشی بعد ۶ ماه تموم میشه بعدش تست بیشتر 
واقا کنکور چیز سختی نیست مهم اینه ب خودمون و برناممون اعتماد کنیم و خسته نشیم از تکرار همین

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام 
> وقتتون بخیر آقای آرتور
> ببخشید شما توی این برنامه عمدتا دهم و نیم سال اول دوازدهم رو قرار دادین 
> در حالی که برنامه راهبردی قلمچی ام نیم سال اول دوازدهم و دهم رو با سرعت پایینی پیش میبره ولی از وقتی به یازدهم و نیم سال دوم دوازدهم میرسه با سرعت جت پیش میره 
> الان با توجه به این که اگر کسی بخواد طبق برنامه شما پیش بره 
> روی دهم و نیم سال اول دوازدهم خیلی خیلی خیلی بیشتر از یازدهم 
> و نیم سال دوم دوازدهم وقت میزاره 
> این موضوع اشکالی  نداره ؟
> و اگر فرض کنین این برنامه اواخر شهریور یا اواسط مهر تموم شه 
> ...


سلام
عزیز دل برادر
شما که داخل تابستان میاید نیم سال اول دوازدهم و دهم رو تموم می کنید (اونم نه ماست مال بلکه با یک برنامه اصولی و مجلسی که به میزان کافی به مرور و تست زدن بها داده و مثلا اینطور نیست که بگم بیا فصل 1 شیمی دوازده رو یک هفته ای بخون 100 تا تستم بزن و برو فصل بعدی!)
دیگه از 1 مهر که لازم نیست دوباره بیای با برنامه آزمون همینطور تاتی تاتی اول درسنامه بخونی بعد بری از منبع اولت دوباره 300 تا تست بزنی بعدا حالا تازه بفهمی ای بابا من که مسائل ph مشکل دارم باید برم به فکر یه کلاس خوب تا یادش بگیرم و اون دو هفته آزمون رو صرف آموزش دوباره اون مطالبی که قبلا کار شده کنی که!
نه از این خبرا نیست.
شما به اولین آزمون اصلی کانون که رسیدی (مثلا 23 مهر در نظر بگیریم) اگر این برنامه رو اجرا کنی یا حالا از روندش ایده بگیری داخل مرحله یادگیری 3-4 ماه از باقی بچه ها جلویی و این جلو بودن هم همینطور کشکی و الکی نیست (کلی تست و مرور پشت شه)
پس میای حالا تو فرجه 2 هفته ای آزمونت 
میری مباحث آزمون رو در میاری جایی یادداشت می کنی
برنامه دو هفته ای تنظیم می کنی
که
به زور (حداکثر) 30-40 درصد تایمی که داری درس میخونی به مرور (یعنی آزمون زدن + رفع اشکال + زدن مجدد تستای نشان دار) مباحث همون آزمون و باقی اون 60-70 درصد از تایمی که داری میخونی هم به پیشروی نیم سال دوم و یازدهم اختصاص داده بشه
حالا شروع میکنی به پیشروی یازدهم و نیم سال دوم (یادگیری + حل تست آموزشی) طی عمدتا هفته اول (البته داخل همون هفته اول هم میتونی یه تایم هایی رو به مرور مباحث آزمون فعلی اختصاص بدی و هیچ ایرادی نداره)
و اون 30-40 درصد از کل تایم ات رو هم میدی به بودجه آزمون 23 مهر ات که میای از اون مباحث 1-- اول آزمون تالیفی مبحثی از کتاب های آزمونی (مثلا موج آزمون ریاضی) و 2-بعدا برحسب ایراداتی که توی آزمونی که زدی داشتی زدن مجدد تست های نشان دار تابستون ات و در نهایت دو روز آخر رو هم آزمون مشابه پارسال قلم چی و باز رفع اشکال میپردازی!
شد چند بار مرور؟ حداقل 10 بار فک کنم شد.
فک میکنی اونی که تراز 7000 قلم چی میشه تو فرجه 2 هفته ای آزمونش میشینه تازه یادگیری و آموزش رو استارت میزنه؟! یا مثلا میاد تازه منبع اولش رو شروع میکنه به تست زدن؟ همچین خبری نیست. اینا همیشه از بقیه بچه ها جلوترن و اون آزمون قلم چی که میان شرکت میکنن اولین آزمونی نیست که اینا بیان بدن و تازه ببینن اوضاع چه خبره ! شاید اون آزمون 23 مهر قلم چی که طرف میاد میده داخل 10 امین فرجه مرورش افتاده ولی شمایی که تازه اولین باره میخوای آزمون بدی فکر می کنی با زدن تستای منبع اول ات یا دیدن کلاس استاد ژنرال سلطان x میری تراز بالا رو صید میکنی و برمیگردی خونه.

قلم چی هم که میگی نیم سال اول خیلی کند پیش میره از سیاست شه که این کارو میکنه
شما نگاه کن درس اول تو هر درسی شاید 5 بار مرور شده تو نیم سال اول برنامه اش! میدونی چرا؟ چون اون دانش آموزی که مثلا از آبان میاد قلمچی مینویسه اولین کاری که میکنه نگاه کردن به برنامه قلم چی و چک کردن نقطه شروع آزمون هاست، اون بنده خدا مثلا اگه ببینه الان آزمون 20 آبانه و درس 1 زیست دوازده رو دیگه از دست داده که نمیاد قلم ثبت نام کنه! 
پس مرور بیشتر = پیشروی کند تر = لفت دادن نیم سال اول = دانش آموز بیشتر = نتیجتا پول تزریقی بیشتر (وقف عاااااااااام!!!!!)
ولی شما میتونی از این پیش روی کند نهایت استفاده رو ببری، البته نه در صورتیکه که تازه بخوای از ب بسم الله شروع کنی به آموزش و یادگیری و زدن منبع اول و ... اینطوری آره میفتی تو همون لپ باطل و تنبلی بواسطه پیشروی کند قلم چی که برات درست کرده. اما اگر از این فرجه ها صرفا برای مرور بودجه آزمون فعلی استفاده کنی یه تایم به شدت زیاد و خوبی هم در اختیارته که در کنار این مرور کردنه بیای و نیم سال دوم دوازدهم و یازدهم رو هم 50-60 درصدی جلو بیاری و در این صورت وقتی از بهمن قلمچی شروع کرد با سرعت جت پیشروی کردن بازم از برنامه جلویی و از این بابت خیالت راحته که میرسونی. دقیقا حتی زودتر از بازه ای که برنامه راهبردی آشغال قلم چی (که میگه تا اردی بهشت بخونید و مرحله آموزش رو کششش بدید) میتونی تمام کنی و بعدا فرصت بیشتری برای رفع اشکال داخل آزمون های جامع کنکور و تالیفی موسسات در اختیار داری. اون رتبه برتر و خوب کنکور هم فکر نکن نشسته با آزمون قلمچی تا اواسط اردی بهشت درسارو کششش داده تا بالاخره به جامع زدن برسه و شروع کنه از 1 خرداد به نام خدا اولین آزمون جامع خود را می دهم و همه درس ها رو به لطف ایزد منان 80 درصد میزنم! نخیر! اون بنده خدا حتی در آزمون جامع زدن هم (بویژه در دروس عمومی که من بشخصه دیدم طرف از مهر شروع کرده!) از بقیه دانش آموزان جلو تر هستند و مثلا اولین آزمون جامعی که شما در خرداد میزنی برای اون شاید بیستمین جامعی باشه که میزنه. بعد شما طبیعیه اولین آزمون جامع رو خراب میکنی ولی اون میاد خوب میزنه و نتیجه میگیره. بعد شما نگاه میکنی به نتیجه خودت و اون مقایسه میکنی و فکر میکنی وااااای این از کدوم سیاره اومده که انقدر بهتر از منه درصداش!

----------


## Niloofar Abii

> سلام دوستان خوبم
> *این برنامه بهترین + دقیق ترین + جامع ترین + اصولی ترین برنامه ای هست که تا حالا نوشتم و هیچ تکرار می کنم هیچ مشاوری نمیتونه با این دقت به شما برنامه بده پس فریب مشاورانی که میلیونی پول می گیرین و آشغال تحویل تون میدن رو نخورید!
> *
> برنامه تابستان بچه های دوازدهمی ( و اون دسته از بچه هایی که خیلی سال از درس و دبیرستان دور بودند یا فارغ التحصیلانی که تقریبا صفر بودند در همه درس ها ) قبلا در انجمن قرار گرفته شد. منطق اون برنامه این بود که این عزیزان بتونن در وهله اول حجم عمده دروس پایه و مباحث مرتبط دوازدهم رو از کتاب های سطح پایین بازار (مثل شگفت انگیز، سیر تا پیاز گاج و ...) که معمولا تعداد تست آنچنانی ندارند مطالعه کنند و تست زنی (اندک) انجام بدن و در نهایت یک دور دروس پایه رو با آزمون های مرحله ای دهم و یازدهم قلم چی یا گاج یا گزینه دو یا هر آزمون تک پایه برگزار شده پارسال مرور داشته باشند (همان قسمت بازیابی که انتهای برنامه آن تاپیک قرار داده شد) در واقع من به شدت معتقدم کسی که هنوز کنکوری نشده و تازه این تابستان کنکوری می شود اشتباه است که بیاید از منابع سخت بازار یا منابعی که هزاران تست برای هر فصل دارند شروع به تست زنی کند، یا شخصی که سالیان دراز از درس و مدرسه و ... دور بوده از بیخ و بن غلطه که بیاد از یک منبع چغر و کت و کلفت کمک درسی برای مطالعه دروس تخصصی استفاده کند و این کار روی اکثر این افراد نتیجه معکوس دارد. (صرفا باعث می شود شخص درجا بزند چون هیچ دید کلی نسبت به سایر مطالب و کتاب ها ندارد.) با این حال عده ای مطابق رسم همیشگی بدون این که از هدف آن برنامه و روندی که طی می کند مطلع باشند شروع کردند به جاج کردن که مهم نیست.
> 
> اما
>  منطق برنامه این تاپیک کاملا با برنامه ای که برای شروع صفری ها نوشتم تفاوت می کند و برای یک فارغ التحصیل یا پشت کنکوری اجرای این برنامه می تواند بهترین گزینه مطالعه در تابستان باشد. چون شما عملا فرصت پیدا کردن نقاط ضعف تون رو پیدا می کنید و چون حجم برنامه زیاد نیست می تونید علاوه بر اجرای کامل برنامه به درس ها و مباحثی که در شون ضعف داشتید بپردازید (هرچند برنامه با مرور های زیادی که داره تمام مطالبی که قرار هست بخونید رو برای شما با بالاترین کیفیت ممکن تثبیت میکنه.)
> این برنامه که خیلی روش کار کردم (ولی همچنان ممکنه مشکلاتی داشته باشه که خوشحال میشم بگید) برای فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوری ها نوشته شده که تقریبا صفر نیستند،
> 
> ...


سلام وقت بخیر
این سوال یکی از دوستام هست ، تنها کسی که به یادم اومد تا ازش بپرسم : من سال پیش پدرم رو از دست دادم و معدلم شد 12 و رتبه کنکورم 140 هزار اما امسال واقعا خیلی خوب خوندم ( میانگین درص کلم بالای 70 هست ) ولی 2 روزه از استرس اینکه نکنه سازمان سنجش بهم شک کنه و من نتونم تو آزمون دوم به دلیل گذر زمان یا استرس موفق بشم و آیندم نابود بشه دارم دیوونه میشم :/ به نظر شما ممکنه سازمان سنجش فقط به دلیل پیشرفت و تفاوت فاحش سال قبل با امسال از نظر معدل و رتبه ، از من دوباره آزمون مجدد بگیره ؟ میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید 🙏

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام وقت بخیر
> این سوال یکی از دوستام هست ، تنها کسی که به یادم اومد تا ازش بپرسم : من سال پیش پدرم رو از دست دادم و معدلم شد 12 و رتبه کنکورم 140 هزار اما امسال واقعا خیلی خوب خوندم ( میانگین درص کلم بالای 70 هست ) ولی 2 روزه از استرس اینکه نکنه سازمان سنجش بهم شک کنه و من نتونم تو آزمون دوم به دلیل گذر زمان یا استرس موفق بشم و آیندم نابود بشه دارم دیوونه میشم :/ به نظر شما ممکنه سازمان سنجش فقط به دلیل پیشرفت و تفاوت فاحش سال قبل با امسال از نظر معدل و رتبه ، از من دوباره آزمون مجدد بگیره ؟ میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید ������


سلام
*کنکور سال 97* کنکوری بود به مراتب دشوار تر از کنکور 96 ولی رتبه ها حداقل 2 و حداکثر 3 و نیم برابر کنکور 96 اومد (بویژه در بازه رتبه های بالای 2000 ). به نظرم تنها دلیل بدتر شدن رتبه ها با وجود کنکور سخت ادغام سهمیه ها نبود و تقلب های گسترده اون سال و افزایش باور نکردنی سطح علمی داوطلبین کنکور و صد البته افزایش قابل توجه تعداد شرکت کنندگان آزمون آن سال که عمدتا به دلیل *شایعات پیرامون آخرین کنکور نظام قدیم* همه آمده بودند تا شانس خود را برای آخرین بار امتحان کنند (*مثل امسال که شایعه شد آخرین کنکور با تاثیر سوابق مثبت هست*) که تاثیر زیادی در روند بدتر شدن رتبه ها داشت حتی در مقایسه تراز های مشابه بین کنکور 96 و 97 شاهد اختلاف فاحش رتبه کشوری و نهایی در سهمیه بودیم. اما خب همونطور که بالاتر گفتم تقلب های گسترده آن سال هم در روند بدتر شدن رتبه ها بی تاثیر نبود. شاید ضربه ای که تقلب بر پیکره رتبه های بالای 10 هزار کشوری وارد می کند تاثیر آنچنانی بر رتبه های زیر 10 هزار نداشته باشد ولی بهرحال عدالت را زیر سوال می برد. سر و صدای تقلب ها آن سال بالا گرفت ولی عمده مدارکی که برای اثبات تقلب در فضای مجازی پخش شد مدارک قابل استنادی نبود. بعنوان مثال مشاوری از این تعجب کرده بود که چطور ممکن است دو نفر رتبه مشابهی دریافت کرده باشند و از این طریق سعی داشت جنجال به پا کند، آن مشاور از وجود قانون رتبه های مشترک باخبر نبود. این قانون میگه که اگر 2 تا n نفر رتبشون یکسان باشه و همشون رشته x دانشگاه y رو انتخاب کنند همه باید قبول بشند حتی اگر ظرفیت اون دانشگاه پر شده باشه دانشگاه موظفه برای هر n نفر ظرفیت ایجاد کنه. همچنین ممکنه درصدهای دو نفر با هم متفاوت باشه ولی رتبشون یکسان باشه چون ضرایب دروس با هم متفاوته.
کنکور 98 به بعد (تا 1400) اما قضیه کمی متفاوت شد و تقلب ها نه تنها گسترش یافت بلکه به وضوح برای همه و علی الخصوص کسانی که منکر تقلب در کنکور بودند مشخص و نمایان شد. حالا همه این ها به کنار شرایط کرونایی کنکور 99 و 1400 عملا ضربه نهایی را وارد کرد و باعث شد تقلب ها 3-4 برابر بیشتر از سالیان قبل بشه. تا قبل 99 چیزی به اسم شک سازمان سنجش بیشتر یک شوخی تلقی میشد (خیلی کم پیش میومد) اما از 99 سنجش مجبور شد برای کاهش تقلب (بهرحال وقتی اسم آزمون مجدد به وسط میاد خیلی ها از تقلب در آزمون پشیمان میشند) و همچنین برقراری عدالت از عده زیادی با شرایط پایین آزمونی در آذر ماه همان سال برگزار کند:
1-چندین نفر با کلید دقیقا مشابه (یا خیلی نزدیک بهم)
2-شخصی با فاصله زیاد سوابق تحصیلی (معدل نهایی) با رتبه کنکور [مشخص نیست این فاصله چقدر تعریف شده]
3-شخصی با فاصله زیاد رتبه فعلی با رتبه سال (های) قبل [که باز مشخص نیست دقیقا چقدر تفاوت مدنظر هست]
4-فردی با گزارش واصله (مشکوک به تقلب) حتی یکی دو سال بعد از قبولی
5- و ...
*(البته قبلا هم این آزمون وجود داشت که یک آزمون دهنده شناخته شده و بیشتر معروف رستگار رحمانی هست که با زندگی نامه اش داستان های اساطیری نوشتند و فیلم ها ساخته شد)
**حالا این قضیه چطور اعلام میشه به این افراد؟*
*1- یکسری ها نتیجشون کلا حذف میشه [اونایی که تقلب کردند] پس اصلا رتبه بهشون اعلام نمیشه:
*
*سازمان سنجش: نتیجه آزمون شما در هیات بدوی رسیدگی به تخلفات در آزمون های سراسری در دست بررسی می باشد و تا یک ماه آینده از طریق هیات بدوی با شما مکاتبه خواهد شد.*
*2-یک‌ سری ها هم موقع اعلام نتایج نهایی* *بعد از انتخاب رشته**مردود** اعلام میشن (رایج تره) :
*
*سازمان سنجش: نتیجه آزمون شما در دست بررسی می باشد. جهت پیگیری با شماره تلفن ****** تماس گرفته و با هماهنگی قبلی با شماره ذکر شده به آدرس ******* مراجعه نمایید.

**اگه حرفای بالامو خونده باشی جایی گفتم تا 99 اینکه سازمان سنجش به نتیجه شک کنه شوخی محسوب میشد؛ چرا این حرفو میزنم؟ چون تا قبل از اون حتی یک مورد داخل عمرم ندیده بودم که بیاد بگه سازمان سنجش به من شک کرده و بقیه هم ندیده بودند یا حداقل به اندازه الان رایج نبود. اما همان کنکور 99 شخصی داخل انجمن به من پیام داد که پیامش رو پایین تر میتونی ببینی: (البته نام و آیدی و سایر اطلاعات این شخص به جهت احترام به حقوق افراد در پیام کات شده)
*

خب تا اینجای کار فکر نکنم جوابی دریافت کرده باشید از من
پس بگذارید کمی راجع به شرایط قبولی آزمون مجدد صحبت کنیم:
*اولا*
آزمون مجدد نسبت به سال های گذشته با شدت *بیشتری* پیگیری می شود [پس اینکه به شما مثل بقیه این اطمینان را بدهم که اصلا یک درصد هم ممکن نیست برایتان این شرایط بوجود بیاید در واقع مثل حرف های انگیزشی دروغی بیش نیست] اما به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که احتمال متقلب شناخته شدن افرادی که شرایط مذکور را داشتند *زیاد نیست*. یعنی ممکن است از بین شما و دوست تان که شرایط دقیقا مشابه شما دارد یکی متقلب شناخته شود و دیگری خیر [کاملا شانسی] 
*حالا من از شما این سوال رو دارم: اگر بدانید فردا قرار است همراه با 10 هزار نفر با شرایط مشابه خودتان [افرادی که درست عین شما موی قرمز دارند] وارد محلی شوید که تصادفا یکی از بین شما 10 هزار نفر را بعنوان کسی که مویش طبیعی قرمز نیست و رنگ کرده شناسایی و مورد آزمون قرار بگیرید اگر شما مطمئن باشید که موی شما قرمز است از چند روز قبل استرس می گیرید که ای وای نکنه من رو بعنوان متقلب شناسایی و موهام رو مورد سنجش قرار بدن؟!! به نظرتون ریشه و منبع این استرس ها احمقانه نیست؟!* 
*ثانیا*
جایی خواندم که افراد کنکور مجددی بایستی حداقل 70 درصد از درصد های قبلی را دوباره کسب کنند تا از نگاه سنجش متقلب شناخته نشوند
نمیدانم این که گفتم تا چه حد درست باشد
ولی اگر درست باشه
مثلا اگر شما در کنکور 1401 میانگین تخصصی 60% را کسب کرده باشید، باید در کنکور مجدد 70 درصد از این 60 درصد یعنی میانگین حدودا 40 رو ثبت کنید. حالا بحثی که هست اینه که سازمان سنجش معمولا فردی که رتبه بدتر از 15 هزار کشوری کسب کرده و موفق به قبولی در رشته های تاپ نشده رو مشکوک تلقی نمیکنه و عموم افرادی که متقلب شناخته شده اند تا اینجای کار جزو افرادی بوده اند که جهش تراز (نسبت به کنکور (های) قبلی) و رتبه محسوسی داشته اند و موفق شده اند در رشته خاصی پذیرش شوند. *حالا این فرد اگر واقعا تقلب نکرده باشد احتمالش بسیار بسیار پایین هست که دوباره بعد از گذشت مدتی نتواند تسلط قبلی که روی درس ها داشت را حفظ کند، می دانید چرا؟ چون این افراد یک شبه به تسلط در دروس نرسیده اند که باد آورده را باد ببرد! اکثر این افراد برای رسیدن به این درصد ها پله های زیادی بالا رفته اند و اینطور نیست که به این راحتی ها درسی را که n مرتبه در قالب های مختلف خوانده ای را بعد از مدتی فراموش کنی، در ثانی در فاصله بین آزمون مجدد و کنکور شما زمان زیادی برای مرور دارید (حدودا 3 ماه). کسی که توانسته 9 ماه بخواند و رتبه n رقمی سال قبلش را به زیر 2-3 هزار برساند چرا نتواند با 3 ماه مرور 70% از تسلط قبلی را تکرار کند؟!!
ثالثا
*از این مطلب هم خبر دقیقی ندارم ولی از چند نفر شنیدم افرادی که سال گذشته آزمون مجدد داده اند اکثرشان (بالای 80 درصد) حتی با وجود عدم کسب کف درصد مدنظر سنجش رفع اتهام شده اند و مابقی هم با اعتراض الان روی صندلی دانشگاه هستند. پس نگرانی از این بابت هم نداشته باش. دیگر نمیدانم چطور به زبان ساده تری بگویم: در این کره خاکی هر که تلاش کند به حقش میرسد حتی اگر هزار چاله و چاه سر راهش حفر کنند. حال اگر کشور روی این کره خاکی ایران باشد یک عده به ناحق (با سهمیه و رانت و تقلب و ...) هم به حق نداشته شان می رسند باز حتی اگر هزار هزار چاه سر راه شان باشد که عملا همه با پول و موقعیت پر می شود بی آنکه قطره ای عرق ریخته شود!

----------


## Bamby

> سلام
> عزیز دل برادر
> شما که داخل تابستان میاید نیم سال اول دوازدهم و دهم رو تموم می کنید (اونم نه ماست مال بلکه با یک برنامه اصولی و مجلسی که به میزان کافی به مرور و تست زدن بها داده و مثلا اینطور نیست که بگم بیا فصل 1 شیمی دوازده رو یک هفته ای بخون 100 تا تستم بزن و برو فصل بعدی!)
> دیگه از 1 مهر که لازم نیست دوباره بیای با برنامه آزمون همینطور تاتی تاتی اول درسنامه بخونی بعد بری از منبع اولت دوباره 300 تا تست بزنی بعدا حالا تازه بفهمی ای بابا من که مسائل ph مشکل دارم باید برم به فکر یه کلاس خوب تا یادش بگیرم و اون دو هفته آزمون رو صرف آموزش دوباره اون مطالبی که قبلا کار شده کنی که!
> نه از این خبرا نیست.
> شما به اولین آزمون اصلی کانون که رسیدی (مثلا 23 مهر در نظر بگیریم) اگر این برنامه رو اجرا کنی یا حالا از روندش ایده بگیری داخل مرحله یادگیری 3-4 ماه از باقی بچه ها جلویی و این جلو بودن هم همینطور کشکی و الکی نیست (کلی تست و مرور پشت شه)
> پس میای حالا تو فرجه 2 هفته ای آزمونت 
> میری مباحث آزمون رو در میاری جایی یادداشت می کنی
> برنامه دو هفته ای تنظیم می کنی
> ...


بله کاملااااا قانع شدمممم
مرسی از توضیحات کاملتون آقای آرتور

----------


## mahdi_artur

> بله کاملااااا قانع شدمممم
> مرسی از توضیحات کاملتون آقای آرتور


خواهش می کنم
موفق باشید

----------


## khashayarramini

> ببخشید دیر شد
> شما که فقط 1 ماه از تابستون تون خالی هست بهتره تمام مطالبی که نخوندید و حذفیات امسال تون رو همراه با مطالبی که مطالعه کردین قبلا ولی به مرحله تثبیت نرسیده رو لیست کنید. یه اولویت بدید (اول مطالب کم تسلطی که نیاز به تست بیشتری دارند بعدا مطالبی که جزو حذفیات بودند) و اون یک ماه بپردازید به لیست تون.
> نه این برنامه به درد کسی میخوره که حداقل 3 ماه و نیم الی 4 ماه تلاش پیوسته داشته باشه ولی خب باعث میشه فارغ التحصیلی که مطابقش پیش میره (یا حالا شخصی سازی کنه و قسمتی از برنامه رو اجرا کنه) تا پایان شهریور یا نهایت مهر ماه حدود 4-5 ماه از برنامه آزمون ها جلو بیفته اونم نه با یه بار مطالعه سطحی و 4 تا تست زدن، با حداقل 6-7 مرتبه مرور و تست زنی زیاد. در کل این برنامه خودش عین یک کلاسه از نظر این که چطور برنامه ریزی کنیم، کی مرور داشته باشیم و این مرور ها به چه شکلی باشه؟ کسی که این برنامه رو اجرا میکنه میتونه در کنار 3 یا 4 تنوع درسی که برای خودش چیده، یک پریود آزاد 1.5 ساعتی روزانه تعریف کنه (در قسمت پارتیشن بندی) که هر روز در اون تایم به درسی که ضعف داشته بپردازه و ....
> 
> روش بازیابی رو هم میتونید مثلا در صفحه 115 فایل برنامه که برای فیزیک کامل نوشته شده به چه صورت باشه مطالعه کنید، جدول بررسی آزمون ها هم زیرش نوشته شده هر کدوم از سطح بندی ها به چه صورت باید مرور داشته باشند.


یه سوال 

کسی که خرداد ۴۰۱ دیپلم گرفته ، تا کی مهلت داره برای سربازی ؟ 

اگه یکسال از خرداد حساب بشه که از خرداد سال بعدی وارد غیبت میشه و نمیتونه با کنکور دوم بره دانشگاه 

چجوریاس ؟ 

مهلتش از مهر ۴۰۱ هست تا مهر ۴۰۱ بعدی ؟ 


فقط لطفا اگه مطمئنی بگو 
ممنون

----------


## khashayarramini

> یه سوال 
> 
> کسی که خرداد ۴۰۱ دیپلم گرفته ، تا کی مهلت داره برای سربازی ؟ 
> 
> اگه یکسال از خرداد حساب بشه که از خرداد سال بعدی وارد غیبت میشه و نمیتونه با کنکور دوم بره دانشگاه 
> 
> چجوریاس ؟ 
> 
> مهلتش از مهر ۴۰۱ هست تا مهر ۴۰۱ بعدی ؟ 
> ...


ببخشید منظور از مهر ۴۰۱ تا مهر بعدی ( ۴۰۲ )  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> یه سوال 
> 
> کسی که خرداد ۴۰۱ دیپلم گرفته ، تا کی مهلت داره برای سربازی ؟ 
> 
> اگه یکسال از خرداد حساب بشه که از خرداد سال بعدی وارد غیبت میشه و نمیتونه با کنکور دوم بره دانشگاه 
> 
> چجوریاس ؟ 
> 
> مهلتش از مهر ۴۰۱ هست تا مهر ۴۰۱ بعدی ؟ 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز
به احتمال بالا تا مهر سال بعد فرصت داری

این لینک رو هم بخون:

https://www.eqbal.ac.ir/fa/content/1...C%D9%84%DB%8C/

----------


## f282

سلام وقتتون بخیر.از کجا میتونم برنامه ای که برای کنکور 1401گذاشتید رو پیداکنم؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام وقتتون بخیر.از کجا میتونم برنامه ای که برای کنکور 1401گذاشتید رو پیداکنم؟


لینک دانلود برنامه تابستان فارغ التحصیلان در 352 صفحه:
برنامه فارغ التحصیل.pdf - 16.2 MB

+ لینک دانلود برنامه مکمل:
برنامه مکمل.pdf - 511 KB

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------


## نیلا_بانو

سلام ببخشید من بلد نیستم تاپیک بزنم تازه عضو شدم
من الان دارم پایه رو جمع میکنم
خواستم بدونم مطالب حفظی شیمی و فیزیک رو بخونم یا بذارم بعد از عید.
چون وقت کافی برای مرور دوباره ندارم ممکنه یادم بره.
402 اولین سال کنکورمه و پایه قوی برای کنکور ندارم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام ببخشید من بلد نیستم تاپیک بزنم تازه عضو شدم
> من الان دارم پایه رو جمع میکنم
> خواستم بدونم مطالب حفظی شیمی و فیزیک رو بخونم یا بذارم بعد از عید.
> چون وقت کافی برای مرور دوباره ندارم ممکنه یادم بره.
> 402 اولین سال کنکورمه و پایه قوی برای کنکور ندارم


برای درس شیمی:
در کنکور 1400 تقریبا هیچ سوالی از حیطه حافظه (حفظیات) مطرح نشد
ولی در کنکور امسال (1401) 6 سوال از مطالب حفظی مطرح شد (نقش حفظیات پررنگ)
برای درس فیزیک:
هم در رشته تجربی و هم ریاضی (حالا در ریاضی بیشتر) سوالاتی مطرح شده بود عینا از تمرینات و متن کتاب های درسی که بسیار ساده بودند.

نتیجه گیری:
1- روند یادگیری شیمی: اول مطالعه درسنامه (مختصر مثل خیلی سبز یا طولانی مثل مبتکران) سپس مطالعه کتاب درسی و حل تمرین ها و به جواب آخر رساندن مسائل و مثال ها و و و ... سپس حل تست آموزشی و تثبیت درسنامه با رفع اشکال و حرکت رفت و برگشتی بین کتاب درسی و تست.
2- روند یادگیری فیزیک: اول درسنامه (مختصر مثل اکثر کتاب های جامع بازار یا طولانی مثل شگفت انگیز یا جزوه دبیر یا ...) سپس حل تمام تمرین های کتاب درسی از همان قسمت و در پایان حل تست آموزشی و تثبیت درسنامه با رفع اشکال و حرکت رفت و برگشتی بین جزوه (درسنامه) و تست.
نکات مهم:
* اگر زمان کافی یا حوصله ندارید میتونید حل تمرین های کتاب درسی رو به زمانی که کل یک فصل تمام شد موکول کنید ولی حتما اینکار رو انجام بدید.
* تمرین های آخر فصل را حتما حل کنید. 
* مطالب حفظی متن کتاب درسی فیزیک را می توانید از تاپیک زیر خرد خرد بخوانید تا یکجا جمع نشود برای پایان سال:
بررسـیِ متنِ کتــابِ درسـیِ :::فیـزیک::: ویژه تغییراتِ مجـهولِ کنکور !!!
3- اگر زمان کافی برای مرور ندارید پس انتظار نتیجه خوب هم نداشته باشید. روند فراموشی مطالب همانطور که برای مفاهیم و مسائل اتفاق میفته و هیچ راه فراری ازش ندارید برای حفظیات هم خب اتفاق میفته. پس اگر از الان به فکر مرور مطالب فراموش شده نیستید بدانید و آگاه باشید که شما دارید ماست مال می خوانید و پیشروی می کنید که هیچ ارزشی ندارد. همانطور که 1 دور بستن زیست ارزش خاص و نتیجه مطلوبی در کنکور ندارد 1 دور مطالعه شیمی و فیزیک و ... هم ارزش خاصی نداره و شما بهتره با این ذهنیت کل مطالبِ (بدون حذف) دروس تخصصی رو بخونید که بعدا با آزمون زدن و تحلیل تعداد زیادی آزمون مرحله ای و جامع این مطالب مجددا (بارها) برایتان در مدت زمان خیلی کمتری مرور میشند و نیازی نیست وقتی حفظیات درس شیمی رو الان خواندید مجددا 4 ماه دیگه بشینید از نو همه رو دوباره بخونید. اون زمان فقط کافیه آزمون بزنید و رفع اشکال کنید تا مطالبی که باید فراموش میشد و نکات مهم تر در آزمون ها خودنمایی کنند و شما با مرور مجدد صرفا مطالب به درد بخور و نکات ارزشمند حین فرایند تحلیل آزمون و مسلط شدن روی کم تسلطی ها به تسلط هرچه بیشتر در هر فصل برسید. حال اگر مطلبی کلا دست نخورده باقی مانده باشه شما اون زمان دیگه نمیدونید باید دقیقا روی چی سرمایه گذاری و برنامه ریزی کنید و مشکلتون در آزمون ها به این سادگی قابل حل نخواهد بود مگر اینکه یه تایم زیادی برای ترمیم هر درس قرار بدید و اینطوریه که خیلی از دانش آموزان تبدیل میشن به پشت کنکوری های سال بعد.

----------


## نیلا_بانو

> برای درس شیمی:
> در کنکور 1400 تقریبا هیچ سوالی از حیطه حافظه (حفظیات) مطرح نشد
> ولی در کنکور امسال (1401) 6 سوال از مطالب حفظی مطرح شد (نقش حفظیات پررنگ)
> برای درس فیزیک:
> هم در رشته تجربی و هم ریاضی (حالا در ریاضی بیشتر) سوالاتی مطرح شده بود عینا از تمرینات و متن کتاب های درسی که بسیار ساده بودند.
> 
> نتیجه گیری:
> 1- روند یادگیری شیمی: اول مطالعه درسنامه (مختصر مثل خیلی سبز یا طولانی مثل مبتکران) سپس مطالعه کتاب درسی و حل تمرین ها و به جواب آخر رساندن مسائل و مثال ها و و و ... سپس حل تست آموزشی و تثبیت درسنامه با رفع اشکال و حرکت رفت و برگشتی بین کتاب درسی و تست.
> 2- روند یادگیری فیزیک: اول درسنامه (مختصر مثل اکثر کتاب های جامع بازار یا طولانی مثل شگفت انگیز یا جزوه دبیر یا ...) سپس حل تمام تمرین های کتاب درسی از همان قسمت و در پایان حل تست آموزشی و تثبیت درسنامه با رفع اشکال و حرکت رفت و برگشتی بین جزوه (درسنامه) و تست.
> ...


واقعا متشکرم از راهنماییتون

----------


## kousar_s

> برای درس شیمی:
> در کنکور 1400 تقریبا هیچ سوالی از حیطه حافظه (حفظیات) مطرح نشد
> ولی در کنکور امسال (1401) 6 سوال از مطالب حفظی مطرح شد (نقش حفظیات پررنگ)
> برای درس فیزیک:
> هم در رشته تجربی و هم ریاضی (حالا در ریاضی بیشتر) سوالاتی مطرح شده بود عینا از تمرینات و متن کتاب های درسی که بسیار ساده بودند.
> 
> نتیجه گیری:
> 1- روند یادگیری شیمی: اول مطالعه درسنامه (مختصر مثل خیلی سبز یا طولانی مثل مبتکران) سپس مطالعه کتاب درسی و حل تمرین ها و به جواب آخر رساندن مسائل و مثال ها و و و ... سپس حل تست آموزشی و تثبیت درسنامه با رفع اشکال و حرکت رفت و برگشتی بین کتاب درسی و تست.
> 2- روند یادگیری فیزیک: اول درسنامه (مختصر مثل اکثر کتاب های جامع بازار یا طولانی مثل شگفت انگیز یا جزوه دبیر یا ...) سپس حل تمام تمرین های کتاب درسی از همان قسمت و در پایان حل تست آموزشی و تثبیت درسنامه با رفع اشکال و حرکت رفت و برگشتی بین جزوه (درسنامه) و تست.
> ...


سلام وقت بخیر
میتونم راجب انتخاب رشته باهاتون حرف بزنم؟ لینک ارتباطی هست

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------


## purple_cheez

> up


سلام روزتون بخیر. شرمنده اگه سرتون شلوغه مزاحم میشم چند تا سوال داشتم ازتون. من دانشجوی روزانه هستم میرم ترم 4 (یک ترم مرخصی بودم) اما به رشتم علاقه ندارم و میخوام انصراف بدم تا بتونم برای رشته و دانشگاه دلخواهم بخونم (رشتم ریاضی بود و کامپیوتر میخوام). تصمیم دارم که هم کنکور دی رو بدم هم تیر. میخواستم بدونم به نظر شما احتمالا مشکلی پیش نمیاد برای قبولی روزانه من در سال بعد کنکور با این طرح های جدید؟ همین دیروز پریروز بود که فکر کنم یکی تاپیک زد برای اینکه بچه های انصرافی روزانه نتونن روزانه قبول شن و ...  و من فقط میتونم دولتی روزانه برم شرایط نوع دیگه ای از دانشگاه رو ندارم  :Yahoo (117): 
این به کنار من پایه خوبی دارم و سال کنکورم هم رتبم زیر 500 شد و با توجه به اینکه میخوام کنکور دی رو هم بدم نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم، تابستون رو هم که از دست دادم. میشه راهنماییم کنین لطفا اگه میتونین بگین من توی این چند ماه باید چطور و چیا رو بخونم؟ و اینکه کتابای جامع بگیرم یا پایه به پایه؟ در مورد ازمون ها هم توی یه تاپیک پرسیدم که ایا مثلا قلمچی ازمون غیرحضوری داره یا نه؟ چون توی شهر کوچیک هستیم و نمیخوام بقیه متوجه بشن و فشار روانی برام بیشتر بشه و نمیدونم اگه ازمون شرکت نکنم هم چطور باید از خودم همون ازمونا رو بگیرم  :Yahoo (101):  خیلی متشکر میشم از کمکتون  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Biomedical Eng

دانش آموزان قوی یه کار مهمی که باید بکنن اینه که از مطالب اسون و ساده غافل نشن.

----------


## roya-blu

سلام وقت بخیر ببخشید  برای طول سال و کسانی که تازه میخوان شروع کنن هم برنامه نوشتید؟

----------

